# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 3/25/11



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Mysterio/Rhodes is gonna be a great WM match.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

I could see Christian turning on Edge....


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Christian's not getting in the match..


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^I mean at WM 27.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Thrillerr said:


> Christian's not getting in the match..


I told you that 3 months ago.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought this was Wrestlemania rewind? Why is Edge facing Drew again?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> I told you that 3 months ago.


Want a cookie?


----------



## Dwiggity (Jan 9, 2010)

New IC champ Wade Barrett!

http://twitpic.com/4c9ytf


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Im looking forward to see Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio at WrestleMania.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Dwiggity said:


> New IC champ Wade Barrett!


Really? If so, what happened?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Dwiggity said:


> New IC champ Wade Barrett!


HOLY SHIT.

If true.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Really? No fucking way! Wade is perfect for the IC Title.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

_2. Edge defeated Drew McIntyre. Edge won via submission with a move that resembled a reverse Sharpshooter_

^ That move has a name - Edgecator!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dwiggity said:


> New IC champ Wade Barrett!
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4c9ytf


You've got to be kidding me. fpalm

What good is that piece of crap gonna do for him? We gotta MITB coming up in July, he needs to win that, not get stuck in midcard hell going nowhere as IC champion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wade as IC Champ? By god! It's not the world title, but it's a good start back in the right direction for Wade.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Leechmaster said:


> Want a cookie?


Nah no thanks. Not hungry.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ic title elevated.. woot


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Barrett can turn that title into gold again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wade Barrett's at the right place where he should be. The mid-card.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

A.Kofi needs that fucking belt.

B. Wade is a main eventer, why is he stuck in the midcard....SMACKDOWN'S Midcard...A Midcard with only ONE face..


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Could this signal the the re-birth of midcard titles? A big name in Sheamus won the US, and a big name in Barrett just won the IC. Already, they have some more prestige.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You've got to be kidding me. fpalm
> 
> What good is that piece of crap gonna do for him? We gotta MITB coming up in July, he needs to win that, not get stuck in midcard hell going nowhere as IC champion.


Lol. Oh, Pyro.

Barrett could still win MITB, you know. They may also make him the first wrestler (I think?) to hold the Intercontinental Title and World Heavyweight Title simultaneously.

I wouldn't hold my breath, but it's still possible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL at anybody who thinks the midcard titles are actually going to start mattering.

1 - That isn't even possible because it's a midcard title

and 

2 ~ These are only happening to set up WrestleMania matches



> Lol. Oh, Pyro.
> 
> Barrett could still win MITB, you know. They may also make him the first wrestler (I think?) to hold the Intercontinental Title and World Heavyweight Title simultaneously.


He could but it's not a good sign. Being a midcard champion means you're WORSE off these days, not better off. And no, they would never do that.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL at anybody who thinks the midcard titles are actually going to start mattering.
> 
> 1 - That isn't even possible because it's a midcard title
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that they are going to mean as much as a world itle, but I am saying that it looks like they are putting more care into it. I'll let you have your point that Sheamus sort of won a title to set up a match, although he didn't necessarily need it to set the match up. However, how would the IC title further a Corre vs. Big Show and Kane feud?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at Wade Barrett winning the Intercontinental Championship. 

Jesus Christ this man was once bigger then mid-card titles, they are completely ripping this man momentum down and [email protected] anyone thinking the IC title going to get elevated when WWE does not care for mid-card titles. Wade is going to pull a Miz and just not defend it for months cause WWE is not doing anything with him right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The MITB is not until july so I don't know what you are freaking out about Pyro.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah Wade!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Barrett will get IC Title opponents in the draft.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Spoilers are updated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AZwrestle said:


> I'm not saying that they are going to mean as much as a world itle, but I am saying that it looks like they are putting more care into it. I'll let you have your point that Sheamus sort of won a title to set up a match, although he didn't necessarily need it to set the match up. However, how would the IC title further a Corre vs. Big Show and Kane feud?


They'll just insert Kofi as part of the Big Show's team because now he has a reason to be against Corre.



> LOL at Wade Barrett winning the Intercontinental Championship.
> 
> Jesus Christ this man was once bigger then mid-card titles, they are completely ripping this man momentum down and [email protected] anyone thinking the IC title going to get elevated when WWE does not care for mid-card titles. Wade is going to pull a Miz and just not defended for months cause WWE is not doing anything with him right now.


This. It's a monsterous decision. 

I wouldn't care if the IC championship was actually a step forward these days, but now it's a step back. He's actually worse off having held this title than not having held it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The ring rust for the Undertaker vs. Triple H match is going to be amazing. One or two dark matches won't get these two in ring shape. Especially Taker.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

yup. No chance Christian gets in. Del Rio will crush Christian to a pulp while Edge stands by and watches cause he can't do anything about it.

I'm fine with him not being in the match, but *he's gonna be left off the god damn card*.

Not being booked in a triple threat is one thing. Being left off the card completely is another. I'm sick and god damn tired of the WWE trolling the Peeps. I need to quit being a such a mark and fucking ditch this wrestling thing.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You've got to be kidding me. fpalm
> 
> What good is that piece of crap gonna do for him? We gotta MITB coming up in July, he needs to win that, not get stuck in midcard hell going nowhere as IC champion.


Didn't Miz have the US title whilst still MiTB winner? Barrett can still win MiTB and hold it whilst ADR's run in the title scene blows over. 

Besides, Barrett as IC champion gives him another feather in his cap and with him being a big part of the show everyweek, the IC title is bound to become more relevant via his relevance. This is great thing all around. 

If ADR is gonna hold the WHC (I still think he should lose), Barrett needs to do something other than feud with random person/beatdowns until ADR's time in the sun is up. Corre is starting to look more impressive, they have 2 thirds the gold on SD, the more irrelevant pieces, but still it's something. They are at least winning titles and matches.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I would actually like to see Gabriel, since he's from South Africa, hold the Intercontinental Title, while Barrett holds the World Heavyweight Championship.

I'm sure Gabe, who is one of my favorite wrestlers, will win the IC Title at some point. Just like with you, Pyro, the sooner he wins the title, the better.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

el dandy said:


> yup. No chance Christian gets in. Del Rio will crush Christian to a pulp while Edge stands by and watches cause he can't do anything about it.
> 
> I'm fine with him not being in the match, but *he's gonna be left off the god damn card*.
> 
> Not being booked in a triple threat is one thing. Being left off the card completely is another. I'm sick and god damn tired of the WWE trolling the Peeps. I need to quit being a such a mark and fucking ditch this wrestling thing.


This, it's a damn shame too. I actually wanted him to be in the Corre match instead of this bullshit. They built this guy up just to destroy him again. Man, this blows.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I, for one, like that they are giving Wade Barret the IC Title. I really am not a fan of "to-the-moon" pushes. Nobody "pays their dues" anymore. Either WWE sees you as a main-eventer or they don't. There's hardly any build anymore. Barret as IC champ is a good thing, in my opinion. Also, it's about damn time they had Barret in a match. It was frustrating...for several weeks he was really nothing more than a manager for Slater and Gabriel.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

That sucks for Barrett, looks like we'll be getting Barrett/Kofi for a while.

He's my top picked to win SD's MITB.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell yes! Barret as IC Champ!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

el dandy said:


> yup. No chance Christian gets in. Del Rio will crush Christian to a pulp while Edge stands by and watches cause he can't do anything about it.
> 
> I'm fine with him not being in the match, but *he's gonna be left off the god damn card*.
> 
> Not being booked in a triple threat is one thing. Being left off the card completely is another. I'm sick and god damn tired of the WWE trolling the Peeps. I need to quit being a such a mark and fucking ditch this wrestling thing.


It's my understanding that there's going to be a match of Kane, Big Show, Kofi Kingston and Christian vs. Corre at Wrestlemania.

Don't get butthurt, I'm sure he'll still be on the show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Im just glad Wade Barrett finally has a belt. Is a crime that Slater has won three titles and he only has one now.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I knew people would bitch and moan about Wade winning the IC strap and that's a little ridiculous. Would you rather that he's essentially been reduced to Slater and Gabriel's lackey?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Y2Joe said:


> It's my understanding that there's going to be a match of Kane, Big Show, Kofi Kingston and Christian vs. Corre at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Don't get butthurt, I'm sure he'll still be on the show.


Your understanding is 3 weeks old.

I wouldn't have minded him being in that match (as opposed to coming back, kicking ass, and being left off of Mania), but the bookers took their fucking sweet time, never made up their mind, and now it's too late.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Exactly. Wade was actually starting to look equal in comparison to Slater, Gabriel & Jackson. He needed something to boost him up again.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Its the first singles belt for someone in Nexus or any reincarnation of it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im fine with Wade being IC champ because its obvious that the World tittle picture will be busy for awhile, he can easily have a fued were he drops the belt and wins the MITB. Simple really.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

What could easily happen is ADR wins at Mania through Christian turning on Edge. ADR has a rematch with Edge whilst Kofi and Barrett feud. Kofi will then feud with ADR since they had a feud before. Then, Barrett will join because he is feuding with Kofi. It could be good.


----------



## TheSter (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a feeling what is going to happen in the main event. Del Rio will hire The Corre to beat the crap out of Christian. And because Del Rio and Edge cannot have any physical contact against each other, Edge will not be able to do anything about it. And... It will set up to The Corre vs Kane,Big Show,Kofi and Christian.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel bad for Kofi. Congrats to Wade though...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TheSter said:


> I have a feeling what is going to happen in the main event. Del Rio will hire The Corre to beat the crap out of Christian. And because Del Rio and Edge cannot have any physical contact against each other, Edge will not be able to do anything about it. And... It will set up to The Corre vs Kane,Big Show,Kofi and Christian.


It's lame, but it could happen.

I was just thinking that Brodus and Alberto will beat the fuck out of Christian, but yours gets Christian into that match (lazy booking, but it gets him in the match)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Say what you want about the Cole/Lawler storyline but at least Swagger is getting some wins. Sadly he will be Stone Cold's bitch at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

calm down..i'm one of the biggest fans of wade here.. and i'm happy that he has gotten the title.. it's better than nothing actually. i know the title is more or less a joke, but that doesn't take away from the fact that it's a damn title. 

wade is heading for greater things for sure.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

AZwrestle said:


> Its the first singles belt for someone in Nexus or any reincarnation of it.


I don't wanna be the one to say it, but Daniel Bryan was in Nexus for a few days. Even Cena was in Nexus. (That one's a stretch, but you can't deny Bryan.)


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

nukeinyourhair said:


> I, for one, like that they are giving Wade Barret the IC Title. I really am not a fan of "to-the-moon" pushes. Nobody "pays their dues" anymore. Either WWE sees you as a main-eventer or they don't. There's hardly any build anymore. Barret as IC champ is a good thing, in my opinion. Also, it's about damn time they had Barret in a match. It was frustrating...for several weeks he was really nothing more than a manager for Slater and Gabriel.


I don't see why ppl hate this idea so much, MiTB is months away. Everyone says ADR is gonna win the title, which means that Barrett can't be in the title scene for at least 2-3 months (rematch with Edge, if Edge wins another rematch, if Edge wins again then Barrett can step in, that's the shortest possibility).

What should Barrett be doing all this while? feud with Christian? feud with Kofi? Continue feud with Big Show and Kane? Feud with Rey? Feud with any viable upper-midcard/ main eventer from the trade? See how he ends up feuding with pretty much the same ppl he would as IC champion (save the option with the trade). He can still feud with main eventers as IC champ. Look at Miz, he was interjected into the main event scene whilst he was still US champ.

Barrett was losing steam, we have to admit it. IC title means nothing, so what? If Barrett can't make it relevant then that's fine. It's a prop that he can carry and brag about, a prop that puts him in matches with Kofi or Christian ( arguably the most over faces that in the midcard, over enough to be in the main event scene). Since they clearly care about Barrett, he'll undoubtably go over and gain more heat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

If Wade can actually put some form of credibility back in the IC belt, it will make him look even better. I can easily see him being involved in a World tittle match at next year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

jw116104 said:


> I don't wanna be the one to say it, but Daniel Bryan was in Nexus for a few days. Even Cena was in Nexus. (That one's a stretch, but you can't deny Bryan.)


Okay, I'll give it to you. I'll just say that it is Barrett's first ever title.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

StraightEdged said:


> Mysterio/Rhodes is gonna be a great WM match.


Feud will be pointless unless Cody goes over.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

W>C said:


> If Wade can actually put some form of credibility back in the IC belt, it will make him look even better. I can easily see him being involved in a World tittle match at next year's Wrestlemania.


They need to put Wade in a feud with Rey Mysterio after Wrestlemania.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Christian goes over Del Rio again!


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> Christian goes over Del Rio again!



Killswitch baby!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian will be the "Mystery Member" in the team to face The Corre. That would give him more momentum after he gets the pin for his team at Mania. He will be added to Edge vs. Del Rio at Extreme Rules in a Ladder Match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

what the fuck are they thinking?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, I'm sorry.

But what the fuck are they doing to Del Rio before Wrestlemania?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

are u fucking kidding me! holy shit!, wow this pretty much confirms del rio is winning at mania when he isn't going in with the momentum and has lost to christian twice in a row, but what does that mean for christian, i mean, there wasn't no stip that if he won, he would be added, this is freaking crazy, omg


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i like christian, but what the fuck they are doing to ADR?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Christian will be the "Mystery Member" in the team to face The Corre. That would give him more momentum after he gets the pin for his team at Mania. He will be added to Edge vs. Del Rio at Extreme Rules in a Ladder Match.


yes this makes the most sense, they are giving christian some credibility to be revealed as the mystery member, and after he wins that match against corre,it will be easier to get him back in the main event scene at extreme rules, its perfect


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They need to put Wade in a feud with Rey Mysterio after Wrestlemania.


I dunno, I think he should feud with Christian instead. A feud with Rey is risky, sure Rey is popular, but, Rey's put over track record is bad (look at Punk, Ziggler, Swagger, Batista, etc), not blaming Mysterio, it's probably the creative team's way of keeping the live audience happy.

Christian is a good choice, especially if he somehow is thrown from Edge/ADR to Corre/Team KaneShow
feud.


----------



## sportsman10 (Jan 17, 2010)

The burial of Kingston continues.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

This has to lead to something for Christian, the guy looks like a real main event player.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You've got to be kidding me. fpalm
> 
> What good is that piece of crap gonna do for him? We gotta MITB coming up in July, he needs to win that, not get stuck in midcard hell going nowhere as IC champion.


Jesus Christ, Pyro. Your golden boy FINALLY won a title. The Intercontinental Championship no less.

That makes Wade Barrett on par with Daniel Bryan, who won the United States Championship, and above Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, and David Otunga, who have all held the WWE Tag Team Championship. 

And yet, you still find a way to bitch?


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Christian will be the "Mystery Member" in the team to face The Corre. That would give him more momentum after he gets the pin for his team at Mania. He will be added to Edge vs. Del Rio at Extreme Rules in a Ladder Match.


If Christian is added to this match, as much as I love Christian, he shouldn't win. Corre needs the win more than a random team. He shouldn't take the pin, but his team shouldn't win.


----------



## TheSter (Jul 2, 2009)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS COMPANY?!??!! Del Rio is going to face the World Heavyweight Champion at WrestleMania and he has LOST to Christian who is not even on the WrestleMania card for 2 Weeks in a row. And, if they are planning to place Christian in that Corre match, they just blew an opportunity to do a basic angle to set him up to be in the match.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

TheSter said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS COMPANY?!??!! Del Rio is going to face the World Heavyweight Champion at WrestleMania and he has LOST to Christian who is not even on the WrestleMania card for 2 Weeks in a row. And, if they are planning to place Christian in that Corre match, they just blew an opportunity to do a basic angle to set him up to be in the match.


WWE.Com will announce the match as a triple threat match the day after Smackdown or this Coming RAW we'll see T-Lo announce the match change. All I know is Captain Charisma is getting in the match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ok so why is christian not in the world heavyweight title match, when he just beat the #1 contender to the title twice clean.

And if they aren't going to add him to the match, WHY THE FUCK is del rio looking so weak going into wrestlemania?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thrillerr said:


> This has to lead to something for Christian, the guy looks like a real main event player.


But what?

They can put the guy who's defeated the Royal fucking Rumble winner CLEAN (twice might I add, and in single's matches too) as the *mystery man* in the throw away Corre match (when Barrett needs to be the guy getting the pin, not Christian).

Make it a triple threat, or why the fuck did they just do this? Now it's too late to go down this road (tonight was the absolute last night to do it IMO). Are they gonna have Christian be Edge's lackey again and have him cheer him on at ringside? Fuck that. Is he gonna be on special teams and hit the ring and turn on Edge? Fuck that.

I just don't fucking get it. I don't get it at all. They have made Edge look bad in the past month, they have made Del Rio look meh, and the man who's not even in the match comes out looking like a the greatest mother fucker of all time.

What the fuck are they thinking? I'm not bitching, I'm just asking why


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> ok so why is christian not in the world heavyweight title match, when he just beat the #1 contender to the title twice clean.
> 
> And if they aren't going to add him to the match, WHY THE FUCK is del rio looking so weak going into wrestlemania?


yeah exactly, at this point, they could have had del rio go over this week so they are evened, then christian is added to corree match but instead christian went over again. if christian was going to be added to corree match, he should have lost to del rio but he didn't, the only other option they have left is to add him


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm willing to bet Del Rio will beat Christian on RAW next week.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

:lmao Christian wins again and he's not even on the Wrestlemania card.

They should have a Rubber match on Raw where Del Rio destroys him.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Is christian hitting del rio with a chair the end of the show do u think?

Or are we waiting for a little bit more?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> ok so why is christian not in the world heavyweight title match, when he just beat the #1 contender to the title twice clean.
> 
> And if they aren't going to add him to the match, WHY THE FUCK is del rio looking so weak going into wrestlemania?


I am so confused. 

Del Rio has been built so strong since his debut so it's shocking seeing him lose twice in a row to CHRISTIAN. At the same time, even as a Christian fan I am shocked to see him go over ADR twice, and cleanly too!!! Seriously...WTF! Why isn't he on the Wrestlemania card in some capacity?? Oh well whatever. Vince is just doing what he likes to do...mess with us Christian marks. I'm sure we'll see him at Wrestlemania but its frustrating...there's still a full week though.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RatedRudy said:


> yeah exactly, at this point, they could have had del rio go over this week so they are evened, then christian is added to corree match but instead christian went over again. if christian was going to be added to corree match, he should have lost to del rio but he didn't, the only other option they have left is to add him


Christian's been back since the title match was made official, so why would they wait a week before the ppv to add him ?

He's gonna be in the corner of Edge for the match, that's it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i dont really understand the point of christian beating del rio twice if he's not going to even be in the match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

el dandy said:


> But what?
> 
> They can put the guy who's defeated the Royal fucking Rumble winner CLEAN (twice might I add, and in single's matches too) as the *mystery man* in the throw away Corre match (when Barrett needs to be the guy getting the pin, not Christian).
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself bro. The guy who beat del Rio TWICE in two weeks in a row isn't even in the card? I call BS. 
I'd rather prefer Christian being a mid carder and actually being in a match then "cheer" Edge on in the main-event. That's F**king ridiculous. 

Total crap by WWE.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> ok so why is christian not in the world heavyweight title match, when he just beat the #1 contender to the title twice clean.
> 
> And if they aren't going to add him to the match, WHY THE FUCK is del rio looking so weak going into wrestlemania?



If they are gonna make a great change in the card they will do in *RAW*, probably. It`s the A-Show and it`s live, so they don`t have to deal with spoilers.


"_There was a backstage segment with Teddy Long issuing the ruling that Edge and Alberto Del Rio can't touch each other before WrestleMania 27_."

Right now, it wouldn`d make any sense at all if it`s not to make it a triple threat match or Christian taking instead Del Rio spot or something like that.
*

In RAW, next week, the answer.*


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Dwiggity said:


> New IC champ Wade Barrett!
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4c9ytf


Fuck you WWE. Just fuck you for taking the single hottest heel in the company. dipping him in liquid nitrogen and throwing him into the midcard.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the most confused booking since... last night, I guess. Still, pretty confused.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

enzox said:


> If they are gonna make a great change in the card they will do in *RAW*, probably. It`s the A-Show and it`s live, so they don`t have to deal with spoilers.
> 
> 
> "_There was a backstage segment with Teddy Long issuing the ruling that Edge and Alberto Del Rio can't touch each other before WrestleMania 27_."
> ...


Sometimes they change matches via WWE.COM, I have a feeling that that's going to happen.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

2 things.

Wade Barrett - I like to think him winning the IC title is a good thing. With the recent mess they've made out of Sheamus with his "reverse" push from being 2-time WWE Champ to now the reigning US Champ, they probably realize they don't want to make the same mistake with Barrett. Its likely just so by the time Barrett does get the WHC he will be a permanent main-stay in the title scene, as opposed to winning it, then dropping out like Sheamus did. After all, after Sheamus' title reigns he went on to feud with Morrison and now Bryan. Do you really want Barrett to go back to feuding with Kingston AFTER he has already won and lost the WHC? Relax, I'm sure he won't even hold it for long. It will help in the long run I'm sure.

Christian - Okay. What the fuck? This is the most confused I have ever been for a build-up for the any of the title matches for a Wrestlemania. Just add him and get it over with, or stop this bipolar booking so we know what to make of this feud. Let me just add that the booking is entirely logical and normal IF the end result was Christian getting in the match. But it seems as though that won't be the case, so his string of victories and momentum is all for what really?

Surely on next weeks Raw/SD they have to do a match where Del Rio finally says enough, and has a match with Christian with the stipulation that if Del Rio wins Christian has to leave him alone, and if Christian wins he gets added to the WHC match. Obviously Christian would accept given the opportunity to be at WM, and this would finally be where or if Del Rio takes the victory in effort to pickup _some_ momentum leading into Wrestlemania. I gotta say, very strange booking indeed. I'm sure at this point - whether Christian is added or not - that he will be involved in the match at WM. Even if its just to interfere and turn heel against Edge. SOMETHING is happening. No way Christian picks up all this momentum for nothing.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

is michale ps hayes still the booker in sd?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Exactly. Wade was actually starting to look equal in comparison to Slater, Gabriel & Jackson. He needed something to boost him up again.


what part of there being no leader in the corre you guys don't understand. The reason why barrett gets the mic time is because he has the best mic skills in the group intercontinental champion is actually showing that even of level


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Jesus Christ, Pyro. Your golden boy FINALLY won a title. The Intercontinental Championship no less.
> 
> That makes Wade Barrett on par with Daniel Bryan, who won the United States Championship, and above Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, and David Otunga, who have all held the WWE Tag Team Championship.
> 
> And yet, you still find a way to bitch?


My golden boy is a 3 time World Heavyweight Champion and a triple crown winner, actually. But yeah, I do like Wade, and quite a damn bit at that.

LMAO at being on par with Daniel Bryan. You do realize Daniel Bryan is practically a jobber, right?

Being the IC Champion means nothing. It carries no prestige, no value, it's a throwaway belt and everybody except Miz (not including Dolph Ziggler because his WHC reign was 10 minutes long and he's in the same position) who has won a midcard title recently has gone DOWN in status, not UP. Why would I be happy about that? I want him winning world titles. You know, titles that actually count as achievements...


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not too panicked over Barrett winning the IC title.

Miz wins US title > wins MITB > drops US title > wins WWE title soon after
Ziggler wins IC title > drops IC title > wins WHC soon after

So there's two recent examples of the midcard title taking a guy in the right direction.

Of course, there are many, many more examples of the midcard titles taking a guy the wrong direction.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So both midcard champs lose their titles only a few weeks time before heading into Mania? What was the point of having them hold it for so long only to drop it before?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't see why they would even have a rubber match on RAW.

Christian has beaten him. Twice. Clean. They should of had Teddy make the stipulation tonight or last week of simply "If he wins, he's in".

I'm even more gobsmacked than last week. But this week, I'm kind of upset because they STILL haven't made up their minds about where Christian is going and I HATE the idea of having Christian be in Edge's corner at Mania (which is pretty much the only scenario left). I hate it. I don't care if it means Christian turning heel. It's shitty and it sucks. I would rather have him be in the Corre match or working the fucking Diva match cause at least it's a match.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Man, people are really going to feel dumb if Christian isn't in the WHC match at Mania but costs Edge the belt. Wah wah wah...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> is michale ps hayes still the booker in sd?


Nope, this guy is.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Christian is getting in that World title match. A win over the #1 contender twice is a guaranteed title shot. Plus a triple threat at Mania is even better than a singles match. Either way if he is not in the Mania match, it is almost a guarantee that Christian will be fighting for the World belt soon. I like that Christian is added to the main event World title feud randomly, it makes it more interesting. Im sure that if it was only Edge and Alberto Del Rio feuding it would have been boring and not as entertaining.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

For the guy who said, that a major announcement such as changing one of the Main Events should be saved for, gotta disagree in this case, they literally only have six days left if they hold it off to announce it on Raw, they should be doing that ASAP. So no, Christian has no chance in hell in getting added to the match.



echOes said:


> Christian - Okay. What the fuck? This is the most confused I have ever been for a build-up for the any of the title matches for a Wrestlemania. Just add him and get it over with, or stop this bipolar booking so we know what to make of this feud. Let me just add that the booking is entirely logical and normal IF the end result was Christian getting in the match. But it seems as though that won't be the case, *so his string of victories and momentum is all for what really?*


It's Christian. So yeah nothing, it's all for nothing.



> 1. Rey Mysterio, Christian, Kane, and Big Show defeated Alberto Del Rio and The Corre in a handicap match. The faces won. They each took turns performing their respective finisher on Heath Slater.


Oh and yeah, here's the dark match, Edge didn't work this dark match either. I'm getting the impression that he's suffering from a minor injury.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> For the guy who said, that a major announcement such as changing one of the Main Events should be saved for, gotta disagree in this case, *they literally only have six days left if they hold it off to announce it on Raw, they should be doing that ASAP. So no, Christian has no chance in hell in getting added to the match.*


THIS

Why would they wait a week before WRESTLEMANIA to announce a change to one of the big matches on the card ?

also has Christian done ANYTHING to show that he wants to be apart of the match ?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> :lmao Christian wins again and he's not even on the Wrestlemania card.
> 
> They should have a Rubber match on Raw where Del Rio destroys him.


Lol, how can they have a rubber match(the deciding match when the scores are even) if Christian's already won the first 2?


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

Unsexed said:


> Fuck you WWE. Just fuck you for taking the single hottest heel in the company. dipping him in liquid nitrogen and throwing him into the midcard.





Urdnot Wrex said:


> My golden boy is a 3 time World Heavyweight Champion and a triple crown winner, actually. But yeah, I do like Wade, and quite a damn bit at that.
> 
> LMAO at being on par with Daniel Bryan. You do realize Daniel Bryan is practically a jobber, right?
> 
> *Being the IC Champion means nothing.* It carries no prestige, no value, it's a throwaway belt and everybody except Miz (not including Dolph Ziggler because his WHC reign was 10 minutes long and he's in the same position) who has won a midcard title recently has gone DOWN in status, not UP. Why would I be happy about that? I want him winning world titles. You know, titles that actually count as achievements...


In fact, ADR would be a more credible WHC if he had won the IC title these past months.

IMO, it`s a convenient step for almost everyone.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

bme said:


> THIS
> 
> Why would they wait a week before WRESTLEMANIA to announce a change to one of the big matches on the card ?
> 
> *also has Christian done ANYTHING to show that he wants to be apart of the match ?*


Oh yeah, this too. The only thing he's showing is that he wants to rip Del Rio's head off.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

bme said:


> THIS
> 
> Why would they wait a week before WRESTLEMANIA to announce a change to one of the big matches on the card ?
> 
> also has Christian done ANYTHING to show that he wants to be apart of the match ?


I agree it doesn't make much sense, but neither does having Del Rio lose to Christian twice in two weeks, and quite definitively this week. It's so mixed up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

bme said:


> THIS
> 
> Why would they wait a week before WRESTLEMANIA to announce a change to one of the big matches on the card ?


Exactly.

The ship sailed tonight. 

He'll be the bitch in Edge's corner, turn on Edge, then we'll get the 1v1 feud that will end early because Edge will get injured.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> In fact, ADR would be a more credible WHC if he had won the IC title these past months.
> 
> IMO, it`s a convenient step for almost everyone.


Not really, since the belt is treated like a joke, which it is anyway. Midcard titles hold no weight.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

bme said:


> THIS
> 
> *Why would they wait a week before WRESTLEMANIA to announce a change to one of the big matches on the card ?*
> 
> also has Christian done ANYTHING to show that he wants to be apart of the match ?


I wouldn`t be astonished if they add Christian just before the match. 

E&C are always about surprises and the fever of THE MOMENT.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Not really, since the belt is treated like a joke, which it is anyway. Midcard titles hold no weight.


Who knows perhaps WWE wants to rebuild the IC ans US titles and Wade Barret could make the IC title credible again. I like that Wade Barret is not pushed fast like Sheamus and Brock Lesnar. I think Wade moving up the ladder will do him good. That is only if WWE want to rebuild the IC/US title divisions. We will see after Wrestlemania how he does as IC Champion.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Being the IC Champion means nothing. It carries no prestige, no value, it's a throwaway belt and everybody except Miz (not including Dolph Ziggler because his WHC reign was 10 minutes long and he's in the same position) who has won a midcard title recently has gone DOWN in status, not UP. Why would I be happy about that? I want him winning world titles. You know, titles that actually count as achievements...


Maybe they realize that having the World Championship be the first title belt a newcomer wins is not only lazy booking, but it lowers the prestige of the belt and makes a mess out of the career of the holder. Take the the most recent instant world champion, Sheamus. They've made a mess of his career because they had no idea how to book him past his first title reign. They gave him another, but that wasn't really a solution, and look where he is now. Miz on the other hand, held onto the US title for a long time, which gave him lots of air and promo time. He also won the MITB as US Champion. He then lost it the title to DB and then went on to become WWE Champion, and is still the current champ of 4 months heading into WM defending against the face of the company.

Out of these two who would you rather Barrett be modeled after? I'd say that winning the IC is good for Barrett. It gives them the chance make his climb to the top done right. Similar to the Miz, and its easy to see how successful he is now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BM_Chicago said:


> Who knows perhaps WWE wants to rebuild the IC ans US titles and Wade Barret could make the IC title credible again. I like that Wade Barret is not pushed fast like Sheamus and Brock Lesnar. I think Wade moving up the ladder will do him good. That is only if WWE want to rebuild the IC/US title divisions. We will see after Wrestlemania how he does as IC Champion.


Well, you may take it seriously again, but I won't. I don't care if he ends Taker's Streak in an IC title match, it's a secondary title. Only the main title matters. And why is it good that Barrett is being pushed slow unlike Sheamus and Lesnar? He's better than fucking Sheamus and Lesnar, he actually knows how to entertain. Why would you hold him back? If anything, he's the guy they should be pushing to the moon.



> Maybe they realize that having the World Championship be the first title belt a newcomer wins is not only lazy booking, but it lowers the prestige of the belt and makes a mess out of the career of the holder.


Right, that's why Del Rio is going to be winning the world title before anything else. 



> Take the the most recent instant world champion, Sheamus. They've made a mess of his career because they had no idea how to book him past his first title reign. They gave him another, but that wasn't really a solution, and look where he is now.


He's still a former WWE Champion. That's ALL that matters, and besides, he can get back into the ME at any time. It's not hard for them to write him back in.



> Miz on the other hand, held onto the US title for a long time, which gave him lots of air and promo time. He also won the MITB as US Champion. He then lost it the title to DB and then went on to become WWE Champion, and is still the current champ of 4 months heading into WM defending against the face of the company.


Miz is a VERY isolated incident. He's Vince's personal pet project, not everybody gets that treatment. Besides, Miz did almost NOTHING, WITH THE BELT.



> Out of these two who would you rather Barrett be modeled after? I'd say that winning the IC is good for Barrett. It gives them the chance make his climb to the top done right. Similar to the Miz, and its easy to see how successful he is now.


I'd rather he just become a world champion, period. If he ends up like Sheamus, fine, his name will still be in the record books with an actual title to his name. He's not successful until he wins the main title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

People should learn to pick their battles with Pyro.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

enzox said:


> In fact, ADR would be a more credible WHC if he had won the IC title these past months.


Excuse me while I laugh at your stupidity.



> IMO, it`s a convenient step for almost everyone.


Not when the guy in question should never have been in position to be in the fucking midcard on account of him being the hottest heel in the company bar none. Of course WWE went and fucked that up to the point that winning the IC title is an improvement on where he was befortehand.

Of course the match makes no sence, there's no time to make it make sence before 'Mania, he still has no direction, and the wrestlemania hotshot booking is still helping noone except WWE's bottom dollar.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Not really, since the belt is treated like a joke, which it is anyway. Midcard titles hold no weight.


They are what the always were. Tests.

In the last few months we had:

Kofi = boring and mediocre IC champion = NO PUSH

Ziggler = credible and entertaining IC Champion = PUSH


I have my concerns about ADR being the WHC champion at Wrestlemania just because of that, they already haven`t seen how he do the champ thing.

In recent years, I can only remember Lesnar, Swagger and Sheamus being directly world champions. But, anyway, the have the LOOK.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be more pissed if I was Kofi than Wade. Kofi has been struggling in the same position at IC Title level for ages now, but suddenly he's just dropped even that randomly and has absolutely no chance of getting on the WrestleMania card. I know that Wade was at main event level before, but Kofi SHOULD have been at main event level for longer than Wade's even been on the main roster.

It doesn't look like a positive for either man though, really. The IC Title really does mean nothing at this stage.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

We've gone from Christian being added to the match a week before the ppv, 5 days before the ppv and now _minutes before the match actually STARTS_ :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

enzox said:


> They are what the always were. Tests.
> 
> In the last few months we had:
> 
> ...


Actually, it's more like

Kofi: Black man who's hugely over = NO PUSH

Ziggler: White man who nobody cares about = PUSH

They aren't "testing" Barrett, they did that when he was the leader of Nexus and he passed. HUGELY. This is a step back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So you guys are mad because Wade Barrett won the IC title?

At least he has a title. And like someone else said when has WWE ever had two superstars on the level of Wade Barrett & Sheamus as IC & U.S. champions?



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Actually, it's more like
> 
> Kofi: Black man who's hugely over = NO PUSH
> 
> ...


Well why hasn't Vince pushed Ted DiBiase since he's a white man who nobody cares about?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm amused by the amount of spite people have towards those sincerely hoping Christian gets in the ME. OH NO YOU'RE STILL A GENUINE FAN: EAT CYNICISM.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Lol, how can they have a rubber match(the deciding match when the scores are even) if Christian's already won the first 2?


Fine. Why don't we call it a trifecta match? Re-match of a re-match? Hell maybe even no match at all. Just something for ADR to re-assert his dominance, like how The Miz clocked Bryan with the MITB briefcase at SS a day prior to winning the WWE Championship in what DesolationRow describes as "Bryan maybe better, but The Miz is the bigger animal." 

Basically that's what I want them to show with ADR and Christian if they get on Raw next Monday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Well why hasn't Vince pushed Ted DiBiase since he's a white man who nobody cares about?


Probably because Vince found Randy Orton first. They're the same wrestler so there's no point pushing two of them. Also, Ted jr has a DUI.



> So you guys are mad because Wade Barrett won the IC title?


Look at what Daniel Bryan and Kofi Kingston have been doing lately. You're damn right I'm mad, the IC title is so worthless, it actually DECREASES peoples career progress.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, you may take it seriously again, but I won't. I don't care if he ends Taker's Streak in an IC title match, it's a secondary title. Only the main title matters. And why is it good that Barrett is being pushed slow unlike Sheamus and Lesnar? He's better than fucking Sheamus and Lesnar, he actually knows how to entertain. Why would you hold him back? If anything, he's the guy they should be pushing to the moon.


I dont take the IC or US title divisions seriously at the moment becuase WWE have not put much interest in them. In the past the IC title did mean something and I hope the WWE can do that again past Wrestlemania. So at this point I will not make much complaints about how Wade Barret is being treated till months after Wrestlemania. 

I undertand you want Barret as World Champion and so do I, but I think he could have interesting feuds in the IC title division, but that is if WWE makes it mean something again. Then when Barret finally becomes World Champion it will be more exciting, than just handing it to him right away. I mean Wade Barret did not build much credability on RAW becuase Cena and Randy Orton beat him countless of times and I think if WWE does something meaningful with him after Mania he will regain the credibility he lost against Cena. Proving and dominating the IC title division will make him worthy of having another shot at the World Titles and this time he will win one of them. This will only work if WWE amkes the IC and US title divisions credible again, so im giving the WWE a chance after Wrestlemania to do that.


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes!!! Wade Barrett!!!


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

May I have your attention, please?


_*Biggest pops*

Rey mysterio
*Christian*
Undertaker
Big Show

Biggest pop goes to both *Big Show and Christian*
*The crowd loved Christian*

*Biggest heat*

Number one Michael Cole
Corre
*Del Rio*_


*Prowrestling*


Your conclusions.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice, about time Wade got a title. He suffered a bit because of bad booking- Cena returned immediately after getting fired.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It makes sense to add Christian to the match, but I can't see it happening on RAW so it looks like he will interfere now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BM_Chicago said:


> I dont take the IC or US title divisions seriously at the moment becuase WWE have not put much interest in them.


Then why are you happy Barrett won a title of a division they don't take seriously 



> In the past the IC title did mean something


I don't agree with that at all. However, at least in the past, it was a stepping stone. At least back in the day, when someone won the IC title it was a pretty safe bet that they were going to be elevated to world champion. That is NOT the case today.



> and I hope the WWE can do that again past Wrestlemania. So at this point I will not make much complaints about how Wade Barret is being treated till months after Wrestlemania.


Don't get your hopes up.



> I undertand you want Barret as World Champion and so do I, but I think he could have interesting feuds in the IC title division, but that is if WWE makes it mean something again.


He should be having interesting feuds in the main event like he did on Raw, not in a secondary division, ESPECIALLY the B show secondary division.



> Then when Barret finally becomes World Champion it will be more exciting, than just handing it to him right away.


Not for me...



> I mean Wade Barret did not build much credability on RAW becuase Cena and Randy Orton beat him countless of times and I think if WWE does something meaningful with him after Mania he will regain the credibility he lost against Cena. Proving and dominating the IC title division will make him worthy of having another shot at the World Titles and this time he will win one of them. This will only work if WWE amkes the IC and US title divisions credible again, so im giving the WWE a chance after Wrestlemania to do that.


He built more credibility and more overness than Miz, the lack of credibility didn't seem to stop him from winning the WWE title and headlining WrestleMania...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro, Urdnot Wrex, whatever the hell you wanna be called:

Remember when I kept on telling you that Wade Barrett wouldn't stay in the main event after the Nexus angle was over and you would argue me down and call me all types of idiots and say that there was no way the WWE would de-push him with the way he was pushed but umm....I guess I was right.

Even though I don't like the guy it is sad to see someone pushed that hard and have that much momentum and to just see it all go away. You shouldn't judge his reign too early though, maybe there can be some good to come out of it.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

Perhaps we had only to read closely:

_Teddy Long told Del Rio the same thing he told Edge about no physical contact between the two before WrestleMania *or the instigator is out of the title match*. Del Rio smiled and then winked at Long. 

Del Rio delivered some nasty leg kicks early on. *He got in Edge's face and encouraged him to smack him.* Christian had the match won, but Ricardo put Del Rio's leg on the ropes. Christian came back and won with the Killswitch. Edge teased hitting Del Rio with a chair, but Christian hit Del Rio with the chair instead. _


It`s going way too fast and out of time, but the path is clear to establish a Triple Threat.


Like I said, RAW will be the answer.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

enzox said:


> Perhaps we had only to read closely:
> 
> _Teddy Long told Del Rio the same thing he told Edge about no physical contact between the two before WrestleMania *or the instigator is out of the title match*. Del Rio smiled and then winked at Long.
> 
> ...


Or alternatively, Christian will be with edge to "watch his back" ane end up clobbering Edge to get him out of the WHC picture and let Del Rio have a run with the belt. Afterwards Christian can return to irrelevence.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Pyro, Urdnot Wrex, whatever the hell you wanna be called:
> 
> Remember when I kept on telling you that Wade Barrett wouldn't stay in the main event after the Nexus angle was over and you would argue me down and call me all types of idiots and say that there was no way the WWE would de-push him with the way he was pushed but umm....I guess I was right.
> 
> Even though I don't like the guy it is sad to see someone pushed that hard and have that much momentum and to just see it all go away. You shouldn't judge his reign too early though, maybe there can be some good to come out of it.


No good is coming out of any IC title reign unless having the IC title makes him the #1 contender for the WHC, and he wins.....and it doesn't do that. It's a totally worthless belt that has 0% value. It's not an accomplishment. In fact, at this point, it's more likely to hurt someone's career than help them.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes Wade IC champion....I like it. As for Christian stuff, why not put him in the main event. They are building him towards that.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Someone mentioned Edge having an undisclosed injury thats why he isn't working matches right now, adding Christian could cover that up in the match.

Man I hope Christian wins the title at Mania, it would be an epic WM moment.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> Even though I don't like the guy it is sad to see someone pushed that hard and have that much momentum and to just see it all go away. You shouldn't judge his reign too early though, maybe there can be some good to come out of it.


like what ?

matches with Kofi ? could be done without the title change
matches with Show or Kane ? lol guaranteed classics there




enzox said:


> Perhaps we had only to read closely:
> 
> _Teddy Long told Del Rio the same thing he told Edge about no physical contact between the two before WrestleMania *or the instigator is out of the title match*. Del Rio smiled and then winked at Long.
> 
> ...


:lmao oh please, they're not gonna take ADR (who they've been building up as the challenger since Jan) or Edge (who's the champion) out of the match.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vince is delaying it on purpose to makes us Christian fans sweat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> No good is coming out of any IC title reign unless having the IC title makes him the #1 contender for the WHC, and he wins.....and it doesn't do that. It's a totally worthless belt that has 0% value. It's not an accomplishment. In fact, at this point, it's more likely to hurt someone's career than help them.


Well let me ask you one thing, would Miz's credibility been the same had they not given him the U.S. title & Tag titles? Two of the most irrelevant titles in the WWE? I know he still isn't that credible but it's way more then he was before the U.S. title. But then again, that may be a bad example since Miz wasn't pushed as hard as Barrett before he won the U.S. title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Well let me ask you one thing, would Miz's push had been the same had they not given him the U.S. title & Tag titles? Two of the most irrelevant titles in the WWE?


Yes. He did nothing with them.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Vince is delaying it on purpose to makes us Christian fans sweat


Keep dreaming.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Would love to see a feud between Edge/Barrett after Mania. IC vs. WHC would be great for both guys. Looks like Christian won't be added. . . yet! Still crossing my fingers. I think he'll be added next week to add more interest into the Championship match. Because let's be honest why would Christian headline two consecutive SD! Shows if he wasn't involved? Would be wasteful build up if it remained just Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio. Only time will tell but Christian will be involved in some way, would be so pointless have him return to do absolutely nothing on the Mania card.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol @ the Victory Lap by Swagger and Cole...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

[MDB] said:


> Would love to see a feud between Edge/Barrett after Mania. IC vs. WHC would be great for both guys. Looks like Christian won't be added. . . yet! Still crossing my fingers. I think he'll be added next week to add more interest into the Championship match. Because let's be honest why would Christian headline two consecutive SD! Shows if he wasn't involved? Would be wasteful build up if it remained just Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio. Only time will tell but Christian will be involved in some way, would be so pointless have him return to do absolutely nothing on the Mania card.


Well of course he's not gonna be left off Mania, he's gonna do a run-in of some sort.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The real victim in this Barrett situation is Pyro's mom. She's gonna have to be up all night drying her son's tears and cleaning up the basement after his tantrum.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

CC91 said:


> Vince is delaying it on purpose to makes us Christian fans sweat


Just almost this.

They are delaying it to hype Christian momentum and possible addition. 

The latest moment he is introduced into the match, the biggest pop he is going to receive.


Let`s see the facts:

*1. Christian has won the last two matches with the nº1 contender. 

2. T Long has appeared with a sort of stipulation that (in normal conditions) would point to a match change.

3. In the last two weeks Edge has not wrestled dark matches, indicative of a small injury. An entire WM match seems way too much for him right now.

4. Edge and ADR have not had a real build up for their match yet (10 days before WM and with no SD! next week), it`s ALL about ADR and Christian. *


Any of these has real sense if they are not going to make it a TTM?


At least, the speculation continues until next RAW.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I held out on a small glimmer of hope that he'd be added this week, but after that didn't happen I'd say that the ship has sailed, time has passed, opportunity has come and gone, expired, *insert cliche here* and that's just it, if they're going to add him then they should have done it ASAP, not hold off on it. Christian's not a big star that can spur some interest or buyrates if they hold off on something.


----------



## PunkFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Geez, some of you guys are pathetic. If you're a Barrett fan, you should just be happy he won the IC title. If you think this is going to derail his career, you're wrong. You would have to be brain dead to believe that someone with the talent of Barrett is not going to be part of the ME picture for years to come. Some people will find anything to bitch about. I'm excited he won the title, now I'm actually interested in the IC title picture, unlike when boring Kofi had the belt. 

Looks like a good SD. Looking forward to seeing Barrett, Rhodes, and Laycool. It sucks that Christian has now beaten ADR twice on back to back weeks. That really hurts his momentum going into WM.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> The real victim in this Barrett situation is Pyro's mom. She's gonna have to be up all night drying her son's tears and cleaning up the basement after his tantrum.


Big time lol @ this


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Well since both Edge and Del Rio appear on RAW frequently now, I'm guessing that Christian will be added to their WM match on Monday Night Raw.
Either that or *insert Cornette Face*


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

PunkFan said:


> Geez, some of you guys are pathetic. If you're a Barrett fan, you should just be happy he won the IC title. If you think this is going to derail his career, you're wrong. You would have to be brain dead to believe that someone with the talent of Barrett is not going to be part of the ME picture for years to come. Some people will find anything to bitch about. I'm excited he won the title, now I'm actually interested in the IC title picture, unlike when boring Kofi had the belt.
> 
> Looks like a good SD. Looking forward to seeing Barrett, Rhodes, and Laycool. It sucks that Christian has now beaten ADR twice on back to back weeks. That really hurts his momentum going into WM.


It won't derail his career, but it's no better.




enzox said:


> Just almost this.
> 
> They are delaying it to hype Christian momentum and possible addition.
> 
> ...


- He beaten the #1 contender TWICE now, and he's still not added to the match. they wouldn't wait until RAW to announced it.
- Stipulations like that never are put to use, neither guys is going to be taken out the match.
- If he suffered an injury he wouldn't be wrestling AT ALL.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Look at what Daniel Bryan and Kofi Kingston have been doing lately. You're damn right I'm mad, the IC title is so worthless, it actually DECREASES peoples career progress.


You are compairing 2 ppl WWE has no intention of doing anything with, but are kept b/c WWE sees that the crowd cares about them to Barrett. Someone who they clearly want to do something with.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Not really, since the belt is treated like a joke, which it is anyway. Midcard titles hold no weight.


If Barrett is booked well, the title WILL hold weight.



> Well, you may take it seriously again, but I won't. I don't care if he ends Taker's Streak in an IC title match, it's a secondary title. Only the main title matters. And why is it good that Barrett is being pushed slow unlike Sheamus and Lesnar? He's better than fucking Sheamus and Lesnar, he actually knows how to entertain. Why would you hold him back? If anything, he's the guy they should be pushing to the moon.





> He's still a former WWE Champion. That's ALL that matters, and besides, he can get back into the ME at any time. It's not hard for them to write him back in.
> 
> Miz is a VERY isolated incident. He's Vince's personal pet project, not everybody gets that treatment. Besides, Miz did almost NOTHING, WITH THE BELT.
> 
> I'd rather he just become a world champion, period. If he ends up like Sheamus, fine, his name will still be in the record books with an actual title to his name. He's not successful until he wins the main title.


So, you'd rather he become champion for the sake of being champion? I'd rather have him become a main eventer, the title reigns will surely follow. See how Cena can be far from the title for months and still be highly relevant, compare to how Sheamus loses title and nothing he does seems relevant (and he won king of the ring). Both are former Champs, but Cena can just jump back in like it's nothing, Sheamus would need months of work just to look like he can compete for the title again. Look at Jericho or Punk who pretty much lose all the time but are eternally over, they spent time building a rapport with the audience b4 winning the title, now what ever they choose to do is important.

They can't exactly book a rookie champ as strong, but they can book a rookie midcard champ as strong and when ppl get used to seeing them as strong they can move on to mainevent and not look like a bitch (ala Sheamus and Swagger), since ppl are used to seeing him strong.

Sheamus can't just be written into the main event, why? he doesn't get the reaction a main eventer should. They can add him to a match but will inevitably send him back down (unless they rebuild him now). They made him look like he didn't belong after pushing him to the top because they can't have a mainstay suddenly start losing a rookie that's not of Lesnar/Batista stature. He can't feud with the other main eventers b/c he really has no beef with any of them. This is Barrett's time to be thorn in everyone's side so that when he gets there even when he loses he can jump into a feud with another main eventer until he can stand on his own as main event.

Success really isn't in winning the title, I mean David Arquette won a world title and he's not a wrestling star. Cena isn't a big star b/c he's won the title, he's won the title because he's a big star. 

Besides, look at all the main eventers, all have won the midcard titles and even the tag titles. They all won the midcard title b4 winning the big one and they have all made it. Look at all the ppl who won the title first, Khali, Sheamus, Swagger, etc. all are low on the card.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> The real victim in this Barrett situation is Pyro's mom. She's gonna have to be up all night drying her son's tears and cleaning up the basement after his tantrum.


LMAO. Post of the century.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

new_guy said:


> Didn't Miz have the US title whilst still MiTB winner?


Don't bring facts into this!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz' first reign lasted 8 months, but he only had one fued against MVP which lasted a month and 2 title defenses.
Miz' second reign lasted 4 months but he only had one fued with Daniel Bryan which lasted a month and 1 title defense against R-Truth.

Some of you act like Barrett had to win the IC title, when he was the top heel on RAW and in world title matches months into his debut.
He'll walk around with the belt, while only defending it a few times.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

why Barrett is not in Miz's position is beyond me, I'm wondering exactly what Christian's role at WM will be now


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

Thats bullshit. If its one thing I hate,itss off the fly title matches.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Look at what Daniel Bryan and Kofi Kingston have been doing lately. You're damn right I'm mad, the IC title is so worthless, it actually DECREASES peoples career progress.


Wow just fucking *WOW*. While i admit that recently the guys holding midcard titles are going knowhere, did you ever think that that's about where they belong? If you are a ME player (which Barrett is) a Midcard title is actually an enormous stepping stone. (see The Miz over 12 months)

Chris Jericho is a 9 time IC champ, every time he went "back down" to win another one did you think his career was de-progressing? Yes, before you state that Jericho was allready established and a former WHC before he went back multiple times, Almost every single WHC/WWE Champ that's of any note went through the mid card before winning a title. Times are a changin i know, but traditional booking stands the test of time........

Despite this act of war crimes againt Barretts career, He will win more WHC/WWE titles than Sheamus and ADR, and quite possibly both combined. 

He's been in the WWE just over a year! RELAX


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Wade Barrett will win the WHC soon and GIVE the Intercontinental Championship to Jackson...


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

bme said:


> Miz' first reign lasted 8 months, but he only had one fued against MVP which lasted a month and 2 title defenses.
> Miz' second reign lasted 4 months but he only had one fued with Daniel Bryan which lasted a month and 1 title defense against R-Truth.
> 
> Some of you act like Barrett had to win the IC title, when he was the top heel on RAW and in world title matches months into his debut.
> He'll walk around with the belt, while only defending it a few times.


Hey, that's better than just walking around protecting Slater's and Gabriel's tag titles. He isn't top heel any more, but with his talent, he will be there again soon enough. It's not that he had to win the title or anything, it's just nice to see that he is doing something, something to brag about it better than just existing on SD. It does work in the titles favour, I think ppl will be interested in seeing what the IC champ is doing for the first time in a long time.

For the most part, I'm just happy that Corre is starting to look successful. More successful than Nexus, old and current (not as hot as the old though).


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Christian Miztake said:


> Wow just fucking *WOW*. While i admit that recently the guys holding midcard titles are going knowhere, did you ever think that that's about where they belong? If you are a ME player (which Barrett is) a Midcard title is actually an enormous stepping stone. (see The Miz over 12 months)
> 
> Chris Jericho is a 9 time IC champ, every time he went "back down" to win another one did you think his career was de-progressing? Yes, before you state that Jericho was allready established and a former WHC before he went back multiple times, Almost every single WHC/WWE Champ that's of any note went through the mid card before winning a title. Times are a changin i know, but traditional booking stands the test of time........
> 
> ...


Traditional booking isn't making a comeback.

Sheamus is a 2 time WWE Champion, Miz *on paper* had one of the worst US title reigns ever & ADR is gonna win the World Title in 2011.



new_guy said:


> Hey, that's better than just walking around protecting Slater's and Gabriel's tag titles. He isn't top heel any more, but with his talent, he will be there again soon enough. It's not that he had to win the title or anything, it's just nice to see that he is doing something, something to brag about it better than just existing on SD. It does work in the titles favour, I think ppl will be interested in seeing what the IC champ is doing for the first time in a long time.
> 
> For the most part, I'm just happy that Corre is starting to look successful. More successful than Nexus, old and current (not as hot as the old though).


Challenging for a World title > Holding a midcard title, Barrett right now is nowhere near as much a threat as he was last year.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

double post


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

bme said:


> Challenging for a World title > Holding a midcard title, Barrett right now is nowhere near as much a threat as he was last year.


I never said that it wasn't better to be challenging for the world title.

But, as u said Barrett has lost steam. He cannot challenge for the title right now with ADR being all over it, there are no main eventers on SD save Edge(I do not consider Rey a main eventer, just an uppermidcarder that sells masks). But at least now he's got something to hold him over until he can compete for the title. He can beat some midcarders, so it looks like they aren't on his level and when ADR is done, he can go back to challenging the champ. It's better than him just lying in wait and losing more steam, most titles hold little worth to us that make up the IWC, but the casual fans still see them as relevant, in that respect him being a champ is better than him not. It gives more opportunities for the heel commentator to hype him, more things for him to hype himself up and more reasons for him to be in matches. Barrett has not been in many matches since coming to SD, he hasn't even cut many promos. Now he can.



> Traditional booking isn't making a comeback.
> 
> Sheamus is a 2 time WWE Champion, Miz *on paper* had one of the worst US title reigns ever & ADR is gonna win the World Title in 2011.


And look at how everything is failing so hardcore. Rushing things doesn't work and when ADR wins and falls l8r on there will only be more examples than Sheamus and Swagger. Sheamus is a 2 time WWE champ that never actually beat anyone to retain his title b4 he lost it. He was a weak champion. Miz had a weak reign on paper, but it can't be argued that without his title run and winning MiTB Miz wouldn't have anything to brag about and that was wat most his promos were about and that's how he got over. He wasn't a great champ but his run with the title helped him move on.


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad to see Wade with the belt. Not a Main Eventer IMO, perfect where he is right now.

If they're going to add Christian they need to do it on RAW, then dedicate the SmackDown to triple threat build. Undertaker coming out and cutting another promo... Lol.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

new_guy said:


> I never said that it wasn't better to be challenging for the world title.
> 
> But, as u said Barrett has lost steam. He cannot challenge for the title right now with ADR being all over it, there are no main eventers on SD save Edge(I do not consider Rey a main eventer, just an uppermidcarder that sells masks). But at least now he's got something to hold him over until he can compete for the title. He can beat some midcarders, so it looks like they aren't on his level and when ADR is done, he can go back to challenging the champ. It's better than him just lying in wait and losing more steam, most titles hold little worth to us that make up the IWC, but the casual fans still see them as relevant, in that respect him being a champ is better than him not. It gives more opportunities for the heel commentator to hype him, more things for him to hype himself up and more reasons for him to be in matches. Barrett has not been in many matches since coming to SD, he hasn't even cut many promos. Now he can.
> 
> ...


- Right now there isn't a midcard division to defend his title against.
Kofi will fight for a *Corre free* rematch but after that there's no one left unless they elevate someone.

I don't see his reign being that noteworthy, more so since he'll probably go into the World title picture soon after he loses the belt.

- The MITB briefcase is basically an easy way into the title picture and i think his time holding it helped him more than holding the US title.

Swagger's reign only failed because they ended it so abruptly.
He had 2 credible wins under his belt and was getting lots of heat.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

enzox said:


> May I have your attention, please?
> 
> 
> _*Biggest pops*
> ...


_

SD Head Creative Member: Zomg it worked! Christian is over again! Quick, let's job him out to Tyler Reks while he's hot!_


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Yay for Christian winning a main event on SD!! Hope this is the start of a big push for him.
As for Barret who cares. The guy is mediocre in everyway. The I.C title fits guys like him.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> 1. Rey Mysterio defeated C.M. Punk by DQ. This was a WrestleMania Rewind match. Cody Rhodes came out, showed a knee brace on his right knee, and gave Mysterio a knee to the face.


Poor Punk, he just can't win against Super Rey.



> There was a backstage segment with Teddy Long issuing the ruling that Edge and Alberto Del Rio can't touch each other before WrestleMania 27. Christian told Edge not come out when he faces Del Rio.
> 
> Teddy Long told Del Rio the same thing he told Edge about no physical contact between the two before WrestleMania or the instigator is out of the title match. Del Rio smiled and then winked at Long.


If this isn't a set-up for them to get physical at Raw next week and Christian being added to the match, I don't know what it is.



> 2. Edge defeated Drew McIntyre. Edge won via submission with a move that resembled a reverse Sharpshooter. Edge speared McIntyre after the match.


I guess that's better than to lose a dark match to Percy Watson.



> 4. Wade Barrett (w/The Corre) defeated Kofi Kingston to win the Intercontinental Title. Barrett took advantage of a distraction by his stablemates and hit Wasteland for the win.


I'm okay with this. 

They still haven't announced the Corre vs. Show/Kane & Friends match-up for WM. I guess that's reserved for Raw as well.



> Undertaker came out for a promo. He said the words "Die Trying" will be the epitaph on Triple H's tombstone. He said Triple H will be No. 19 at WrestleMania.


Intredasting...



> 5. Jack Swagger beat R-Truth. Swagger won with the ankle lock in three minutes. Swagger and Cole took a victory lap after the match, which was funny.


lol



> 6. Christian (w/Edge) defeated Alberto Del Rio (w/Ricardo Rodriguez, Brodus Clay). Del Rio delivered some nasty leg kicks early on. He got in Edge's face and encouraged him to smack him. Christian had the match won, but Ricardo put Del Rio's leg on the ropes. Christian came back and won with the Killswitch. Edge teased hitting Del Rio with a chair, but Christian hit Del Rio with the chair instead.


This is awesome. Christian has defeated ADR two consecutive weeks in a row. I am so happy for him. This more than warrants a place in the WM WHC match.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

llamadux said:


> As for Barret who cares. The guy is mediocre in everyway.


Mediocrity is the face you see in the mirror every morning.


----------



## CampoCC (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait, so Barrett wins the IC title and his fans are complaining? Have you thought, that maybe... MAYYYBBEEEE they gave him the title not just to put the feather in his cap but to also lift up the reputation of the IC title? I mean, you have Sin Cara coming to the WWE soon. No doubt he will be going for the IC title quick into his WWE career, bam you have Wade and Sin Cara in a feud which would put on some interesting match ups and REALLY test Barrett (Not sure if he will do well though.)

The IC is a stepping stone. Not every wrestler just comes in and wins a world title. You people just need to CHILL OUT. Fuckkkkk. Next thing you know, Wade is going to win MITB and they'll be complaining because it will make him look like a 'cheap' champion.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

bme said:


> - Right now there isn't a midcard division to defend his title against.
> Kofi will fight for a *Corre free* rematch but after that there's no one left unless they elevate someone.
> 
> I don't see his reign being that noteworthy, more so since he'll probably go into the World title picture soon after he loses the belt.
> ...


There are ppl that are not in the main event. That is midcard to me. Plus they can throw Rey, Big Show, Kane, Christian and Kofi at him that's 5 ppl, if they trade Morrison (highly unlikely) he can have a go too. That's a fair crop to be challenging for the title.

His reign doesn't need to be noteworthy, name the last noteworthy reign? just allow him to show that he is beyond the midcard. He needs to beat all challengers (not squash) until he can go after the world title.

The MiTB did very little for Miz short of give him the title, by the time he won it he was already over. He threatened cashing in but that was it, he was still doing other things.

Swagger's reign *failed*. It's not that he wasn't over, coz he was, I think the plans for it got screwed up when Rey injured Taker, but I still think it would have ended still fairly subpar especially with him being made to look weak at every turn.

Nevertheless, all I'm saying is that it's a good thing for Barrett to have the IC title, especially since he won't be getting at the WHC for a while. It will only help, that is, if he is booked well.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-Barrett winning the IC title is not surprising. Corre is a midcard group.
-Why is Christian all of a sudden beating a number 1 contender? If he's gonna be added to the match then great, but if not, then what's the point?


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

CampoCC said:


> Next thing you know, Wade is going to win MITB and they'll be complaining because it will make him look like a 'cheap' champion.


That's pretty much wat's gonna happen if he wins, but if he doesn't the same ppl will complain he shud have won it. 

I just never knew that winning a title was such a terrible thing if it wasn't the WHC or WWE title.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

People need to chill out over this Barrett stuff. It's impossible not to notice that Barrett has lost a lot of momentum since heading over to Smackdown, he's not in the position to challenge for the world title at this point. Why not give him the mid-card title to give him something to brag about, build him up slowly for a change so he can win the Smackdown MITB or something. Miz did the same thing and look at him now. Barrett probably won't do a lot with the title, and probably won't defend it much, it will be more like a prop...but Kofi didn't do anything with it either.

Smackdown looks pretty good. Rey/Punk looks good and the Cody/Rey feud keeps getting better, the Christian/Edge/Del Rio stuff has become fairly interesting, Christian won't get in on the match but I could see him turning on Edge at the big show. Swagger winning always makes me happy so that's good too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Aww, touched by *DX-HHH-DX* quoting me. Haha.

As far as this Barrett business goes... I'm honestly glad they got the Intercontinental Championship off of Kofi Kingston because it was simply rotting on him. Once again, people on here tend to evaluate championship reigns merely by the person holding the belt rather than the booking involved. When Kofi was IC Champion last spring and summer, he was almost white-hot, winning all the time, having a good feud with McIntyre over it, etceteras... But this winter during The Road to Wrestlemania the IC belt wasn't a priority so they almost never focused on it--in fact, he had a little feud with ADR in February and that championship was just an accessory or, _prop_, to borrow a popular Miz-as-US-Champion term, and barely ever mentioned as being in his possession. It was doing him no good, just holding him back, and it needed to be taken away from him. 

I don't see the horror in Barrett taking the Intercontinental Championship that some do. As *NJ88* points out, Barrett and The Corre have been definitively labeled as a midcard group since they were created. Aside from a Smackdown or two where they entered the World Heavyweight Champion Edge's orbit, they've almost been strictly midcardin' it all the way, most notably of course with Big Show as their babyface foil. Barrett is in absolutely no position to be going after a world championship right now. ADR is on the cusp of taking it at Wrestlemania (this Christian business is only making it more obvious--furthermore, I'll now be stunned if Christian _doesn't_ turn heel on Edge at Wrestlemania, gives a big promo on how he'd never been champ and Edge has been champ a billion times and how he beat ADR twice in a row on Smackdown while Edge couldn't get the job done at 'Mania, blah, blah, blah, I can see it now). That means Barrett is out of options, because as a heel in the midcard, he's not inclined to be gunning for a heel world champion. Barrett's a good number of months away from being back in the world championship picture; even if he wins MITB in July, that's still several months into the future. 

My one big point of concern, though, is that I've always seen the Intercontinental Championship as the WWE's definitive "workhorse championship." With Barrett not really wrestling all that much, just doing beatdowns for the most part and whatnot as of late, I figured WWE wanted Barrett to improve significantly in the ring before being given a world championship reign. It's just another reason why ADR is getting his reign very soon and Barrett has to wait. ADR is solid in the ring, Barrett could use some more work. But by giving him the Intercontinental Championship, they've placed him in the "workhorse championship" position. Maybe they won't use him that way--probably not--but it's a little strange.

Overall looks like a decent show.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Wade as IC champ is a great move in my opinion, that title needs to go back on a cocky heel, and he could potentially have some great matches for it. Just as long as it doesn't go straight back on Kofi I'm pretty happy.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

barrets barely been there a year yet. you guys are impatient as fuck!
the longer they hold off on guys like him getting to the main event the better. hes got the look and hes really good on the mic so itsobvious hes gonna be a main event player in the future but he lacks experience big time. he'll be much better all round if they hold it off for a while. which is better for the fans cus he will be a better performer.

i feel a bit sorry for kofi cus i dont see him really going anywhere but the guys never really shown much initiative on the character side of things. he aint much more than anothr evan bourne really.


----------



## Triple Ass (Nov 20, 2008)

Christian being booked so strong before Mania means ADR will win. Consequently, Miz will probably lose. 

Why don't they just send Christian to Superstars so he can job to Zack Ryder and Tyler Reks? Or better: why don't they just future-endeavour him once and for all? The waste of such talent is beyond irrating.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple Ass said:


> Christian being booked so strong before Mania means ADR will win. Consequently, Miz will probably lose.
> 
> Why don't they just send Christian to Superstars so he can job to Zack Ryder and Tyler Reks? Or better: why don't they just future-endeavour him once and for all? The waste of such talent is beyond irrating.


Nah, ADR will win because Christian turns on Edge and Miz will win because he needs it.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Lol. Oh, Pyro.
> 
> Barrett could still win MITB, you know. They may also make him the first wrestler (I think?) to hold the Intercontinental Title and World Heavyweight Title simultaneously.
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath, but it's still possible.


I think the Ultimate Warrior had the IC belt and won the WHC belt when he faced Hogan decades ago...;~0


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Swagger & Cole are hilarious together. The victory lap shit makes me cry from laughter.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> barrets barely been there a year yet. you guys are impatient as fuck!
> the longer they hold off on guys like him getting to the main event the better. hes got the look and hes really good on the mic so itsobvious hes gonna be a main event player in the future but he lacks experience big time. he'll be much better all round if they hold it off for a while. which is better for the fans cus he will be a better performer.
> 
> i feel a bit sorry for kofi cus i dont see him really going anywhere but the guys never really shown much initiative on the character side of things. he aint much more than anothr evan bourne really.


i agree we need to be patient, but thats for pushes of guys like KOfi and BOurne. Barrett has already been pushed and was at the top of his game, giving him IC Belt right now is a set back, i think he should have just waited and won the WHC from the guy who wins it from Del RIo. giving Barrett the IC is putting over the belt, but it's gonna get all the main event momentum of Barrett taken away.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kofi vs Barrett at Wrestlemania for the Title then? I guess that'd mean Gabriel and Slater vs Big Show and Kane for the Tag Titles.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

MrMondayNight said:


> Kofi vs Barrett at Wrestlemania for the Title then? I guess that'd mean Gabriel and Slater vs Big Show and Kane for the Tag Titles.


NO, its going to be boring if they had those two storyless matches, it should be a 3 on 4 match, that would be a lot more interesting rather then those two matches. didn't you see how bad raw was whenever Nexus members had more then 1 matches on it? then imagine how bad it would make WM.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So now the Corre have the Intercontinental Championship AND the Tag Team Titles...yet there's still no word of them doing anything at Wrestlemania. How fucking weird.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Shawn Morrison said:


> NO, its going to be boring if they had those two storyless matches, it should be a 3 on 4 match, that would be a lot more interesting rather then those two matches. didn't you see how bad raw was whenever Nexus members had more then 1 matches on it? then imagine how bad it would make WM.


I'd just like to see the Intercontinental Title defended at Wrestlemania. It has NO prestige at all currently and if the belt isn't defended at the biggest PPV of the year then it's not going to gain any.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'd just like to see the Intercontinental Title defended at Wrestlemania. It has NO prestige at all currently and if the belt isn't defended at the biggest PPV of the year then it's not going to gain any.


i would have wanted the same, but not if we only have 1 week till mania and this feud had no story to it at all, we already have a no-story match in DB vs Sheamus, we dont need another one.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> So now the Corre have the Intercontinental Championship AND the Tag Team Titles...yet there's still no word of them doing anything at Wrestlemania. How fucking weird.


what do u mean by word? many rumors said they are competing at mania, and its just a build up and at Raw it will be announced, that they will face Show, Kane etc.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to watch SD this week, I want to ADR getting burried by Christian. Nice.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> No good is coming out of any IC title reign unless having the IC title makes him the #1 contender for the WHC, and he wins.....and it doesn't do that. It's a totally worthless belt that has 0% value. It's not an accomplishment. In fact, at this point, it's more likely to hurt someone's career than help them.


Yep, because the list of people who recently held the secondary title is really poor.

You know, guys like Ziggler, Miz , Morrison , McIntyre , Bryan and Sheamus will never make it in this business. It's not like they've all competed in the main event and will continue to do so once the old buggers fuck off.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great move for Barett, the IC title fits him perfectly right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So from these, absolutely nothing was added for WM? Nothing about the possible 8 man tag? Or maybe these spoilers just neglected to say anything about it...


----------



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

Finally Wade gets a championship!! Now all we need is Jackson to get a title and it'll be evolution all over again only better! I'm super excited about the E&C relationship right now. I don't want Christian to turn on Edge at Wrestlemania. But I don't think Christian should be actually in the match at wrestlemania. I just think he should be in the corner of Edge. But 2 weeks in a row Christian has been in the main event. That has to be a good sign right?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Shawn Morrison said:


> what do u mean by word? many rumors said they are competing at mania, and its just a build up and at Raw it will be announced, that they will face Show, Kane etc.


OK no _official_ word. As in, nothing announced. Rumours don't count, cause there are rumours supporting everything. Hell I've heard rumours that Santino will end the Streak next year at WM28.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

RVDfan4life said:


> Finally Wade gets a championship!! Now all we need is Jackson to get a title and it'll be evolution all over again only better! I'm super excited about the E&C relationship right now. I don't want Christian to turn on Edge at Wrestlemania. But I don't think Christian should be actually in the match at wrestlemania. I just think he should be in the corner of Edge. *But 2 weeks in a row Christian has been in the main event. That has to be a good sign right?*


3 weeks actually, he had the tag match with Edge against ADR and Brodus. 4, if you count the run-in at the end of the contract signing the week prior to the E/C reunion. Not that I'm keeping score or anything. :side:


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I think they could be setting up a potential world title feud involving Christian after WM. Whether it be against Del Rio or turning heel on Edge and feuding with him, they've put Christian over a guy they are pushing to the moon, royal rumble winner, Wrestlemania main eventer etc.

I'm probably wrong, but I'm surprised they've put him over Del Rio in consecutive weeks...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Del Rio can't beat Christian...again, how the hell am I supposed to buy him as a contender if he can't beat the guy that Edge surpassed? Also, how does the Christian/Del Rio feud go from a Cage Match to a regular match? Shouldn't it be the other way around? 

Barrett is IC Champion. You know, 12 years ago, The Corre holding two titles might have actually carried some weight. Now, the belts mean nothing and the talents are about as unremarkable as it gets. 

Other than that, the show sounds pretty uneventful. Not much to really comment on.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> I think they could be setting up a potential world title feud involving Christian after WM. Whether it be against Del Rio or turning heel on Edge and feuding with him, they've put Christian over a guy they are pushing to the moon, royal rumble winner, Wrestlemania main eventer etc.
> 
> I'm probably wrong, but I'm surprised they've put him over Del Rio in consecutive weeks...


Unfortunately I don't think they will. 

I'm predicting that they have him turn on Edge and cost him the title vs. Del Rio at Mania. After that Christian and Edge feud, with Del Rio moving onto different challengers. Wether they have Christian enter a main event type feud after that is anyones guess. I see it as a set up for a none title feud between Edge and Chrtian though.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

There is no good reason for Del Rio to be pinned before Wrestlemania, unless Edge does it. Only way that would make any sense would be if Christian was added to the match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well some time has passed and I have been wrapping my head around Christian going over the Royal Rumble winner clean for the second straight week. I still have one simple question:

What the fuck are they thinking?

It's a damn shame that a guy comes back from a 6 month injury, owns the Royal Rumble winner every week/has to save the World Champion every week, and is left off the card.

They were supposed to also get The Corre match finalized this week, but they fucking failed to do that too. They should of had Kofi drop the title to Wade last week so this week they could have logically added the 4th man this week and the match could of been set. What a cluster fuck.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> OK no _official_ word. As in, nothing announced. Rumours don't count, cause there are rumours supporting everything. Hell I've heard rumours that Santino will end the Streak next year at WM28.


well obviously there is no word on the match because it's not added yet, its gonna be added by raw. And it doesn't matter when they are announced for raw because atleast they have had a good build up.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Well some time has passed and I have been wrapping my head around Christian going over the Royal Rumble winner clean for the second straight week. I still have one simple question:
> 
> What the fuck are they thinking?
> 
> ...


dude, chill out, why do u guys depend so much on rumors? the plans for Christian vs Corre have been cancelled by last week, now its Christian being added to WHC. we still have raw to go, don't lose hope yet.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Pyro, Urdnot Wrex, whatever the hell you wanna be called:
> 
> Remember when I kept on telling you that Wade Barrett wouldn't stay in the main event after the Nexus angle was over and you would argue me down and call me all types of idiots and say that there was no way the WWE would de-push him with the way he was pushed but umm....*I guess I was right.*
> 
> Even though I don't like the guy it is sad to see someone pushed that hard and have that much momentum and to just see it all go away. You shouldn't judge his reign too early though, maybe there can be some good to come out of it.


Good for you:no:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Christian over Del Rio in the main event two weeks in a row. (Y)


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Christ I'm just going to wait till WM. Considering reports are Edge was carrying an injury, maybe Del Rio will win the title and have a ready-made fued after WM. Another thing to take into consideration is maybe Del Rio and Christian will both conspire against Edge, with Christian helping Del Rio to win the title, maybe Christian will be added to the match. I don't think even current WWE are dumb enough to sweep Christian's influence on this storyline under the rug. Like I said, I'll wait and see though...

Moreover I think Barrett's 1st piece of gold is pretty significant. I'm pretty certain he will win the next of either MITB or Royal Rumble.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

People can say what they like about Barrett's win, but when they walk out at WrestleMania with 3 titles they'll look pretty impressive.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Come on people, the reason Christian has beaten ADR twice is because they are setting up the inevitable Edge vs. Christian feud. Reestablishing Christian as a force to be reckoned with will make the heel turn that much more dramatic. Christian costing Edge the title at Wrestlemania is so frickin' obvious a 4 year old could predict it. 

Wade winning the IC belt is fantastic by the way. The title is already 33% more prestigious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> People can say what they like about Barrett's win, but when they walk out at WrestleMania with 3 titles they'll look pretty impressive.


That's actually quite true. 

Even if two of the belts look like cheap tacky toys... Still... true.



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Come on people, the reason Christian has beaten ADR twice is because they are setting up the inevitable Edge vs. Christian feud. Reestablishing Christian as a force to be reckoned with will make the heel turn that much more dramatic. Christian costing Edge the title at Wrestlemania is so frickin' obvious a 4 year old could predict it.


Exactly. People are overthinking it or are in denial because they're Christian marks. Edge wanted to face Christian at Wrestlemania. Instead, Vince has offered a compromise. It's Edge vs. ADR, and Christian turns heel on Edge to give ADR the title and launch an Edge/Christian springtime feud, all with one stone. 

If Christian doesn't turn heel on Edge either at or immediately after 'Mania I'll be shocked.

Besides, babyface Christian is flavorless milquetoast.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> That's actually quite true.
> 
> Even if two of the belts look like cheap tacky toys... Still... true.
> 
> ...


So the #1 contender, who is a headline, is made to look weak in trade for a feud after wrestlemania that doesn't involve the title? That is awful logic. 

Selling buys/tickets 101: Fans should have a sense of doubt or uncertainty in an outcome of a match no matter if fake or scripted. After this Del Rio will look like a cockroach and probably won't be able to draw shit in a trade for 'heat~!'. 

And Edge to feud with Christian without THE title would be a repeat of their last feud 10 years ago. There is no hint of moving forward which is just a waste of time.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> So the #1 contender, who is a headline, is made to look weak in trade for a feud after wrestlemania that doesn't involve the title? That is awful logic.
> 
> Selling buys/tickets 101: Fans should have a sense of doubt or uncertainty in an outcome of a match no matter if fake or scripted. *After this Del Rio will look like a cockroach and probably won't be able to draw shit in a trade for 'heat~!'. *And Edge to feud with Christian without THE title would be a repeat of their last feud 10 years ago. There is no hint of moving forward which is just a waste of time.


Relax, Del Rio will be just fine and he'll milk the title victory for all it's worth. I really think Christian will also win it in 2011.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Oh yeah, this too. The only thing he's showing is that he wants to rip Del Rio's head off.


Lol you're such a hater. I can't wait till Christian is added to the match. You're reaction will be hilarious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> So the #1 contender, who is a headline, is made to look weak in trade for a feud after wrestlemania that doesn't involve the title? That is awful logic.
> 
> Selling buys/tickets 101: Fans should have a sense of doubt or uncertainty in an outcome of a match no matter if fake or scripted. After this Del Rio will look like a cockroach and probably won't be able to draw shit in a trade for 'heat~!'.
> 
> And Edge to feud with Christian without THE title would be a repeat of their last feud 10 years ago. There is no hint of moving forward which is just a waste of time.


I never said I loved what they're doing. I don't. 

In all likelihood, Vince wouldn't sign off on Christian/Edge if the championship were involved. So this is probably what we're getting instead. Like Taker/Kane, except in that case it was needlessly given the championship when it was never the direct focal point of the angle and without the championship in this case the prospective angle between E&C doesn't really do anything for anyone without the championship, WWE will recycle another 10-year-old (or in the earlier case, even older) feud. (But at least Christian will be interesting again, or so we can hope.) 

The guy who defeated Rey Mysterio in his debut match suddenly can't beat Christian. Maybe the storyline is Christian ate his spinach while he was out with his injury.

Between MITB cash-ins and other forms of tomfoolery like bumping a guy through a table off turnbuckles or winning because Nexus interfered, no heel has won a world championship in WWE through clean methods in a long time--save for CM Punk at Summerslam 2009 and consequently he was the hottest guy in American wrestling for another few weeks until the Undertaker feud and HIAC decapitation destroyed it... and Orton against Cena at that same HIAC, but that was merely to drop it back to Cena a few weeks later. ADR is likely destined to be yet another example of a heel winning his world championship through nefarious means. 

It's a funny thing, WWE loves to make the prime focus of their elevated heels to attract heat by being cheating bastards, but they somehow never let a newcomer face or unestablished face eventually capitalize on it. Instead, we get Mysterio downing Swagger, Orton downing Sheamus, Edge downing Kane. Makes the whole thing kind of a treadmill going nowhere.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

The irony of Barrett winning the Intercontinental Title is that he has been pushed back to the number 3 heel on Smackdown behind Del Rio and now Rhodes (who's feuding with Mysterio who is the number 3 babyface (behind Taker and Edge) and has been booked strong). The IC title is a great achievement for Wade as it's the first title he has held in WWE but he has been pushed back just a little bit now as a result because of the way WWE treats their midcard titles. Hell, Sheamus is still considered as getting buried because he is now the US Champion and not in and around the WWE title. Barrett just shot into the same position, meanwhile Del Rio (who has been number 1 heel on Smackdown for a while since Kane lost his title) and Rhodes (who has benefited from his feud with Mysterio as well as Ziggler and Swagger being on Raw, Barrett being given the IC title and a yet to be announced match for Wrestlemania and Mcintyre..well Rhodes is just better than Mcintyre atm and shot past him back in January but still) are now the top 2 heels on Smackdown. Quite weird tbh. I didn't think I'd see that hierarchy in 2011, especially early 2011.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> So the #1 contender, who is a headline, is made to look weak in trade for a feud after wrestlemania that doesn't involve the title? That is awful logic.
> 
> Selling buys/tickets 101: Fans should have a sense of doubt or uncertainty in an outcome of a match no matter if fake or scripted. After this Del Rio will look like a cockroach and probably won't be able to draw shit in a trade for 'heat~!'.
> 
> And Edge to feud with Christian without THE title would be a repeat of their last feud 10 years ago. There is no hint of moving forward which is just a waste of time.


Think of it this way, this non-title feud with Edge can actually lead to a build for Christian into World Championship contention(let's face it, he ain't winning) and a high rating for the next SVR Game! 8*D




Thrillerr said:


> Lol you're such a hater. I can't wait till Christian is added to the match. You're reaction will be hilarious.


Hater? DUDE, I'm a huge Christian mark but his return angle is not about any titles, it's about beating Del Rio, he never once mentioned any title, apart from an interview on WWE.com.




RizoRiz said:


> Considering reports are Edge was carrying an injury.


It's a storyline injury and as for not the working dark matches, that's just me speculating about why Edge doesn't work the Main Event dark matches considering he's the top babyface. He could actually have a minor injury, or more likely just working a lighter schedule a la Taker.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Barret champion, very nice to see.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is a more detailed set of spoilers from PWtorch dot com



> Smackdown SPOILERS for March 25
> 
> Booker T and Josh Matthews entered to decent crowd reactions. More for Booker. Michael Cole came out to a roar of boos.
> 
> ...


So Edge is indeed kayfabe injured, and seems like there is some brewing tension between Edge and Christian, an obvious foreshadowing. Oh and it turns out, it wasn't actually a clean win from Christian, with Edge obviously in his corner there would be some sort of distraction. Interestingly Christian pointed to the Wrestlemania logo before hitting Del Rio, let the speculation continue. 

Oh and good to see that Barretta is getting crazy over, he should get a push after Mania.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at pointing to the WM logo, it's like they want the WF servers to crash.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Why is Christian pointing to the WM sign? UGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

He pointed at the WM logo because if Edge hit Del Rio he would have been out of the WM match. No?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ That makes sense.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

sillymunkee said:


> He pointed at the WM logo because if Edge hit Del Rio he would have been out of the WM match. No?


Exact thought that popped into my head as soon as I read that. As much as I would like to imagine that as something more, he was just reminding Edge that he can't hit Del Rio or he would be removed from the WM match. Pointing at the logo was a way of non-verbally transmitting that message. 

On a side note, I'm not really sure how Edge can be "banned" from the match, considering he is the champion. WWE and their logic.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

sillymunkee said:


> He pointed at the WM logo because if Edge hit Del Rio he would have been out of the WM match. No?












Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

sillymunkee said:


> He pointed at the WM logo because if Edge hit Del Rio he would have been out of the WM match. No?


On second thought you make sense.

It all depends on how the commentators articulate the moment (which we won't know until Friday)


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

How the fuck can you ban the guy who the Royal Rumble fairly with no bullshit? Doesn't even make any fucking sense. Horrible continuity in the WWE. The just don't give a fuck these days.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> Biggest Pops:
> 
> (1) Rey Mysterio
> *(2) Christian*
> ...


Oh snap, it's 2005 all over again. Quick Vince, depush Christian before he is getting too over!


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

Christian won again? Against the number one contender for WHC just 1.5 weeks before wrestlemania? 

That's great.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

Just get a feeling this is leading to Christian costing edge the title 

but if he is getting big face pops they may not pull the trigger on this just yet


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

redban said:


> _2. Edge defeated Drew McIntyre. Edge won via submission with a move that resembled a reverse Sharpshooter_
> 
> ^ That move has a name - Edgecator!


And he used to use it all the time, memory of a goldfish some people.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ruining Del Rio's push to give Christian something he deserved 5 years ago, completely counter-productive.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Most Heat:
> 
> (1) Michael Cole
> (2) *Lucky Cannon*
> ...



Lucky Cannon gets more heat than The Corre, Del Rio and Cody Rhodes :lmao

His NXT Robe gimmick must be getting over


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

I want to see Christian come out on RAW and attack Del Rio, (maybe Brodus Clay gets involved but Edge evens the odds). After Del Rio's reeling out of the ring and escaping, I'd like to see Christian and Edge celebrate, then Christian hits the Killswitch on Edge. Christian then cuts a promo about how he wants the World Title and he won't be waiting for his turn anymore, even if that means beating up his best friend. Long comes out and books Christian in the World title match. Then you have Edge as the face, Christian as the tweener and Del Rio as the heel.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

The counter Barrett did to get Kofi into Wasteland position was simple, but looked so good.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

GOOD NEWS, THERE IS GOING TO BE SMACKDOWN NEXT WEEK! more chance of Christian being added.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...ans-change-hardy-denies-marriage-rumor-127019



> The Wrestling Observer is reporting that plans seemed to have changed yet again and WWE will be taping matches in Chicago next week for next Friday's edition of Smackdown.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Thrillerr said:


> I want to see Christian come out on RAW and attack Del Rio, (maybe Brodus Clay gets involved but Edge evens the odds). After Del Rio's reeling out of the ring and escaping, I'd like to see Christian and Edge celebrate, then Christian hits the Killswitch on Edge. Christian then cuts a promo about how he wants the World Title and he won't be waiting for his turn anymore, even if that means beating up his best friend. Long comes out and books Christian in the World title match. Then you have Edge as the face, Christian as the tweener and Del Rio as the heel.


Why turn Christian heel (that's what attacking Edge would mean)? WWE needs some faces around (especially on SD) and Christian is pretty over, it serves no purpose. 

Hell, even if attacking Edge makes him a tweener, he's still gonna lose in the title match and pretty much kill any momentum he starting his turn.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

All the Christian marks who have been whining for ages about the WWE not pushing him etc should be exploding right now. I don't see it? 

They should really just make it a triple threat at 'Mania, because the Del Rio/Edge feud has been pretty lackluster, and Christian adds another element to it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Kofi Trouble Paradised himself into a Wasteland! Damn that looked sweet!

Okay the pointing to the Wrestlemania sign by CC was definitely directed to Edge and NOT for him, and after watching SD tonight, I'm more certain than ever that he's not getting added to the Wrestlemania match as he's appearing more like Edge's lackey; restraining him and warning him and stuff.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Jethro said:


> All the Christian marks who have been whining for ages about the WWE not pushing him etc should be exploding right now. I don't see it?


I can't speak for everyone, but I don't whine. I discuss, contemplate, occasionally ponder the meaning of things. 

Also, the reason people aren't flipping over backwards about all this is because of two things. One is the negativity of so many posters around here that has become something of an influence upon others, and in the end everybody is just as cynical as everybody else. The second, and more important reason why people aren't going crazy is because nothing has been officially announced for Christian at all. There are 2 weeks until WM and he still hasn't been added even though they have had ample time and perfect reason to add him over the past month (contract signing as one example).

One thing is for damn certain though, and that is that one way or another we will be seeing Christian on our TV screens (or live) in the same ring as Del Rio and Edge at Wrestlemania. The very likely reason for that is an interference to cost Edge the title and turn heel. He has built TOO much momentum since returning on PPV at Elimination Chamber and every week thereafter to just not be used in any capacity.

I'm still hoping he can get in the match, and although I would be incredibly disappointed if he doesn't get in, the idea that he will likely be part of the the finish still has me excited for this match.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

good match between kofi and barrett.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Just saw SD. 

2 good matches. Barrett vs Kingston and Christian vs Mexican JBL.
The finish of the IC title matchs looked really good. He should have won clean, but hey he;s a heel. 
ADR did good against Christian, but next week ADR should destroy Edge and Christian to get some of his heat back, because he is a main event jobber right now. 
It's a shame McIntyre issn't doing anything at the moment, he should be on the WM card.

Superstars also had a good main event. Gail and Bryan work very well together. And we NEED more Gail Kim on television. 

Why is Reks jobbing to Masters every fucking week?? Reks should win next week, and then give Masters some respect. Maybe they could form a team.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

To people saying now Christian has no chance of being involved in Edge/Del Rio, I say now he has an even bigger chance, he is confirmed for nothing else at Mania, so most likely he will be added to the match next week on SD, or maybe he will turn heel at WM because there is no way he would be left out of the card(he beat Del Rio twice), if they were not adding him or doing something with him in this match, then he would have been involved in The Corre feud, but he isn't.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Decent show with two good matches in Wade vs. Kofi and Christian vs. ADR. I enjoyed the Cody beatdown on Rey and I expect Rhodes to go over at Wrestlemania. The Undertaker segment was boring, as we come to expect from him.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Barrets counter on Kofi into the wasteland was pretty epic, certainly gave it a more impactful feel as Kofi had momentum going into it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The way WWE and Vince is with Christian makes my head explode its so confusing. 

Nothing makes any sense when it comes to Christian, I swear. He has now main evented the past few SD's, beaten the RR winner and next WHC twice in a row, yet still doesnt even have a match or role at WM.

Just bizzare.

However, lets wait and see what happens. Surely even Vince wouldnt go to these lengths to get our hopes up and then like usual, give us nothing...would he?


I'll reserve judgement.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I can only see this embargo that's keeping Edge and Del Rio from trading blows lead to one thing: ADR taking out Christian and putting him in the armbar as Edge can only watch on as his buddy gets torn apart lest he be 'banned' from Mania, whatever that means. 

A storyline injury can keep Christian off the Mania card, and perhaps just simply do the run-in whilst sporting a bandaged/braced arm.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> I can only see this embargo that's keeping Edge and Del Rio from trading blows lead to one thing: ADR taking out Christian and putting him in the armbar as Edge can only watch on as his buddy gets torn apart lest he be 'banned' from Mania, whatever that means.


Excellent thinking.

And there we have the Christian heel turn against Edge at WM set up.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Felt bad for Zeke when they were all holding the titles up, just had to stand on the end and watch 

Great counter into Wasteland btw.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Felt bad for Zeke when they were all holding the titles up, just had to stand on the end and watch
> 
> Great counter into Wasteland btw.


IMO, Zeke should have won the IC Title instead, Barrett ha been feuding the likes of Orton and Cena, he was the main focus on raw for 8 months, and ends up being IC? i know the titles gets credibility, but it takes away the main event boost that Barrett had, and he should have just waited and won the WHC.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Shawn Morrison said:


> IMO, Zeke should have won the IC Title instead, Barrett ha been feuding the likes of Orton and Cena, he was the main focus on raw for 8 months, and ends up being IC? i know the titles gets credibility, but it takes away the main event boost that Barrett had, and he should have just waited and won the WHC.


I don't know about waiting and going after the title later. Now he looks like he's on top of the group not a secondary member. Waiting is risky, he could lose a lot of steam waiting,(plus he can still feud with main eventers as IC champ) and as little as the IWC thinks of the midcard titles, it does make him look important, and makes the group look dominant. Barrett has lost a lot of steam since Raw, I'd rather he take time and build it back up

He will eventually lose the title and go on to WHC and then the team can drive Zeke to go and return the IC title to the Corre, then they have the complete set.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Felt bad for Zeke when they were all holding the titles up, just had to stand on the end and watch
> 
> Great counter into Wasteland btw.


It should've been Barrett as World Champion and Zeke as the Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

new_guy said:


> I don't know about waiting and going after the title later. Now he looks like he's on top of the group not a secondary member. Waiting is risky, he could lose a lot of steam waiting,(plus he can still feud with main eventers as IC champ) and as little as the IWC thinks of the midcard titles, it does make him look important, and makes the group look dominant. Barrett has lost a lot of steam since Raw, I'd rather he take time and build it back up
> 
> He will eventually lose the title and go on to WHC and then the team can drive Zeke to go and return the IC title to the Corre, then they have the complete set.


he didn't lose much steam IMO, he could have had a little feud with someone after WM and win the feud and by Fatal-Four way he would be back in the world title picture.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

fucking LMAO @ cole during the swagger/truth match.

TAP OUT TAP OUT TAP OUT TRUTH JUST LIKE LAWLER


god cole's so fucking good. I GOT A RAP FOR YOU.

omg BEST SEGMENT EVER.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fpalm at clean finish at adr/christian match.


----------



## Chicken Dinner (Jan 31, 2011)

Any news on the post and pre dark matches?


----------



## Bela.B (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicken Dinner said:


> Any news on the post and pre dark matches?


Dark match: Trent Barreta won against Hawkins.
Pre-show-mtach: Rey Mysterio, Christian, Kane & Big Show had beaten Alberto Del Rio & The Corre .


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> IMO, Zeke should have won the IC Title instead, Barrett ha been feuding the likes of Orton and Cena, he was the main focus on raw for 8 months, and ends up being IC? i know the titles gets credibility, but it takes away the main event boost that Barrett had, and he should have just waited and won the WHC.


The main-event boost died off months ago, the IC title win is a step up right now. I would go as far as to say that if, as I suspect, Kofi joins Big Show, Kane and one other to face The Corre at 'mania and _he_ gets the pin he could then go on to lost his rematch and still be higher up the pecking order than Barrett is right now. He could even be the next challenger for the World title should Del Rio win it (and assuming they stay on the same brand)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Another fantastic matche from Del Rio and Christian.

Also another lukewarm reaction for Christian. The fans are still pretty indifferent towards him .

Still very bummed that Christian is stuck in WrestleMania limbo, but he pinned the Rumble winner clean so I can't be mad for long.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Booker T is just fantastic.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm liking this episode so far. It was great to see The Corre with all that gold. Wow, Christian beat Del Rio two weeks in a row, and looked great in both matches. So happy for Captain Charisma. Is he finally getting his push? I loved the end. Christian takes the chair, and then smashes Del Rio himself.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Lostfap said:


> fucking LMAO @ cole during the swagger/truth match.
> 
> TAP OUT TAP OUT TAP OUT TRUTH JUST LIKE LAWLER
> 
> ...


YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TOWN WE'RE IN, TRUTH :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this the real version of ADR's theme? Apparently wwefannation uploaded it today but removed it soon after. I would have made a thread about it but i'm not entirely sure if it's real or not. I know a lot of people have been waiting for it's release so thought i'd just post it in here.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Another clean win for Christian over Del Rio??? 

I don't get it, why are they making Christian look like a main eventer if he's not going to be on the Wrestlemania card?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

XxPunkxX said:


> Another clean win for Christian over Del Rio???
> 
> I don't get it, why are they making Christian look like a main eventer if he's not going to be on the Wrestlemania card?


Maybe so he can be a legit contender for the tittle in the future?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Expecting Christian to get a beating next week from ADR as Edge just looks because he can't touch Alberto.

Obviously, this will set up Christian screwing Edge at WM...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The one slipper :lmao
I love Laycool.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I thought Rosa was Melina the whole time. :lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Layla fucking rules...need a gif of that pinfall


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Laycool were fucking awesome right there

I want a minaj a twa. now.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe I just haven't been paying any attention or it was just the dress she was wearing but GODDAMN was Michelle looking hot there. Probably the first time I've ever been jealous of Taker getting some of that every night.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Kofi is a joke. I can't believe people were saying that jobber was gonna be a world champion. He should be wrestling dark matches.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

^ Still real to you?


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

lol, cole is the best thing in wwe right now


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahaha that was great


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL @ the crowd saying "Whats up" with Cole :lmao

Columbus ******** FTW!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a long day and am just waking up from a nap.

What is happening right now?


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

psx71 said:


> LOL @ the crowd saying "Whats up" with Cole :lmao
> 
> Columbus ******** FTW!


Have you ever been to Columbus?

Cole needs to learn what character to choose. Having two per show is annoying.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Layla looked hot as always 

:lmao @ cole, the guy is hilarious.*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio's enzeguri looked very very weak to the point that it looked like a botch and I like Del Rio a lot but you can't make anybody get into your matches with weakly executed moves like that.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

The connection between E&C is awesome.

Wish the WWE could build more guys to have that bond, that chemistry.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

People will still be saying that Christian will be added to the World title match the day of Wrestlemania


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

psx71 said:


> LOL @ the crowd saying "Whats up" with Cole :lmao
> 
> Columbus ******** FTW!


I thought they were saying "you suck" ?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Naaah. Far too late to add Christian now. It would be kinda idiotic too add Christian at this point. Just have him in Edge's corner and turn him heel. That would be great.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> I thought they were saying "you suck" ?


That was after that. When Cole was "mocking" Truth by repeating What's up, they were saying it with him. Hahahaha


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

- Very entertaining short match between Barrett and Kofi with an epic finish. It seems Barrett can work a lot better with opponents who have fast-paced in ring style such as Rey and Kofi, when he fought Orton several times last year those were such borefests. This match should have gone longer because it's a championship match after all, but it was still good for what it was, oh and The Corre holding up all the championships they have was very cool to see . Poor Kofi losing the IC title without having a memorable reign at all, hopefully things will pick up for him after WM, he deserves better treatment.


- Michael Cole is awesome heel.


- Punk/Rey match was good as well. Cody continues to shine this week, it's good decision to let Cody squashing jobbers weeks before and let him use protective mask as his advantage because it makes Cody look like a threat and makes his match at Mania hard to predict. But i have a feeling Cody will go over Rey at Mania, he's starting to gain a lot of heat, they need to keep his momentum going.


- Christian vs. ADR main event was good, not as good as their steel cage match last week but i still enjoyed it nonetheless, it's weird that Del Rio lost clean here (i know he was somewhat careless and 'distracted' by Edge but i still counted it as a clean loss), but anyway i'm glad they book Christian as force, there is a very good chance that he will become a permanent main eventer after WM. This was a good warm-up match for Del Rio because Christian has similar style to Edge in the ring, and he worked very well together with Christian, i'm sure Edge and Del Rio will deliver a very good match at WM. I personally don't like seeing Drew jobbing a lot but at least this time it served its purpose which was to make Edge look strong heading to WM, which i don't mind.


- I'm digging Taker's promo, looking forward to their confrontation on Raw next week. Oh, and Taker's Johnny Cash theme is just wicked, still gives me goosebumps everytime.


Good show overall, i enjoyed it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought it was overall an entertaining show. Really got me pumped for Mania on the SD side of things.

-Wade winning the IC Title was great. Maybe he can restore some prestige to the belt while Del Rio spends the next few months as World champ... and once he drops it, Barrett can drop the IC Title and go on his quest for the World title. Or hell, maybe he'll be the first man to hold both the World and IC titles, so who knows.

-I actually liked the Taker promo, and I think it was a good one. But even then, it wasn't THAT good... no promo from this feud has been that good and come anywhere near the hype this match is trying to produce. The first staredown they had on 2/21 was amazing, but since they've been talking the only two good promos were Taker's first, and this SD's promo, and as I said, even they weren't that good. I'm hoping both of them in the ring together will create something special, and we'll get deeper into this feud... unless they really just want to keep it as bland as they have been.

-Good main event by Christian and Del Rio... but Edge was the star. When Edge goes psycho like he did tonight, he's absolutely brilliant. Tonight was no exception, and now I'm actually a bit pumped for this World Title match, even if Christian doesn't get involved. I think this will probably be the better match of the two title matches, but obviously Cena/Miz is the bigger, more anticipated match, and Taker/HHH despite it's lackluster feud is a bigger match. But still, Edge, Del Rio, and even Christian, who isn't even in the World title match yet have been keeping this feud somewhat interesting. Christian for the most part, and Edge this week... and Del Rio... well tbh, he's been kind of just there. He's done nothing to capture my interest in this match, but he's going to be World Champ at Mania and for awhile after, so I may as well get used to it.

-Now Rhodes is a heel that is keeping his feud entertaining, and they are doing a great job with the story in this match and the build up. It's probably the best built up match besides King/Cole... and as sad as that sounds, it's not, King/Cole has been great, and so has Rhodes/Mysterio.

Enjoyable show. Is this the last SD before Mania? I remember reading that next week would be a recap show of sorts, or something like that. If so, they ended on a good note. Would have liked to see Christian added to the main event, but after seeing Edge tonight, if Christian's only job at Mania is to screw Edge and then go on to feud with him, I'm fine.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Enjoyable show. Is this the last SD before Mania? I remember reading that next week would be a recap show of sorts, or something like that. If so, they ended on a good note. Would have liked to see Christian added to the main event, but after seeing Edge tonight, if Christian's only job at Mania is to screw Edge and then go on to feud with him, I'm fine.


I think Wrestling Observer said that WWE will have a taping and not a highlight show, guess they change there mind.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wade barrett and a belt look so right together ..the corre look pretty strong with 3 straps in their mitts...
wade had great match with kofi to win it too...i agree that wade works better with quicker, high-flying types like kofi and rey...the catch of kofi from the trouble in paradise into the wasteland was perfectly pulled off. looked great!!

christian vs del rio was also a really good match..2 weeks in a row in fact.
those head-butts looked pretty brutal from cody to mysterio, especially the first one.

LOL at cole trolling r-truth..

layla still loks hot, even when dresses as snooki! "john snore-iston" *chuckles ..


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Decent SD overall.

Just going to have to wait and see what they are going to do with Christian, because none of it makes any sense to me so far.

I do hope this actually leads to something for once, even if its just CC screwing Edge out of the title. 

I cant see him being added to the match this late, but we will see on Monday, or the spoilers on tuesday for SD.

Rio/Edge/Christian would be a much better match in terms of quality than just Rio/Edge. Im not convinced Edge is still able to put on a top singles match after all his injuries.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> "john snore-iston" *chuckles ..


How people find this funny is beyond me...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> How people find this funny is beyond me...


We don't but, as men, we're genetically programmed to laugh when hot women makes jokes as a way of ingratiating ourselves to them and hopefully getting some


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> To people saying now Christian has no chance of being involved in Edge/Del Rio, I say now he has an even bigger chance, he is confirmed for nothing else at Mania, so most likely he will be added to the match next week on SD, or maybe he will turn heel at WM because there is no way he would be left out of the card(he beat Del Rio twice), if they were not adding him or doing something with him in this match, then he would have been involved in The Corre feud, but he isn't.


+1


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Rio/Edge/Christian would be a much better match in terms of quality than just Rio/Edge. Im not convinced Edge is still able to put on a top singles match after all his injuries.


He just did it with Ziggler at RR, Kane in LMS before that, and hell, he was the second best worker in the EC this year, only second to Mysterio who can be an absolute beast at times in the ring.

Yeah, Edge generally requires a good opponent nowadays to have a great singles match... but I guess we can use this as a test for Del Rio and see what he's really made of.

That being said, Edge/Christian/Del Rio would be a better match and the one I'd like to see out of the two possible options.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^I think Del Rio's probably a better worker than Edge at this point.

Cody's beatdown on Rey was great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ownage™;9495600 said:


> ^I think Del Rio's probably a better worker than Edge at this point.


Generally right now, he is. But I thought Edge really excelled on SD this week character wise, and showed shades of the old. That's what I loved about that whole ending.

And if you meant in ring as it relates to my comment about Del Rio and this being a test, even being a better worker doesn't mean they'll have a great match. I think there is potential, but at the end of the day with Edge in his state, he's gonna need Del Rio to do a lot of the better action unless Edge pulls an Undertaker and puts everything out there for Mania, which could happen, but I think ultimately this will be Del Rio's test...

...unless of course, they add Christian, and I'm sure the three of them will have an excellent match. If it's a triple threat, I think it would have potential to be MOTN. Guess we'll have to wait and see.

Oh, and if that was my comment about how great he worked in the EC, I meant just his in ring work on that night, not generally.


----------

